# Sticky  Pictures of you and your Goldens



## woodysmama

Heres Woody and I from Christmas 2005..........


----------



## Ninde'Gold




----------



## TheHooch

This is an old one but River and I look the same the puppy is now the 90 lb mama of the new puppies Laurel.


----------



## Rachel's Mom

*rachel and I*

Here is rachel and i...


----------



## TheHooch

Okay char and remember I am just thinking out loud here, but wouldn't it have been eaiser to have Rachel sit and hold the cat?????

Hooch <---I know, I am a bad boy


----------



## Rachel's Mom

TheHooch said:


> Okay char and remember I am just thinking out loud here, but wouldn't it have been eaiser to have Rachel sit and hold the cat?????
> 
> Hooch <---I know, I am a bad boy


Yep...I was trying to show the person I live with that I could still hold her and how she still loved to be held...and would always lay real still when being held! LOL


----------



## vrocco1

Awww Rachel looks like a big baby


----------



## TheHooch

I must say she does look like she is enjoying herself. I just prefer the lazy way out as my picture shows. ROFL That is my life in a nutshell these days.

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad

This is a shot of Oakly and I took last summer out on the boat.


----------



## desilu

This is me with Lucy the day I brought her home. She was 10 weeks old.


----------



## foreveramber

ME AND AMBER, AND ME AND JAKE..

technically, amber is the family dog. but i cant leave her out...shes mine too!! im moving out to college soon, im taking jake (who my parents bought for me..so hes mine.  ), but amber is staying...so sad.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Not a very good picture but rare to capture the two of us together since I'm almost always the one behind the camera. This was taken a couple of years ago .... we had SOOOOO much snow


----------



## jusberry

Great pictures everyone! This is us after a hike - I wasn't able to smile anymore but Shandy was just fine


----------



## Angel_Kody

Me and my Angel Kody (with bandana) winter 2005.
Me and Jester sporting his Ryley's Run vest November 2006.
(click to enlarge) ??
_OK...maybe not...you'll have to get out your magnifying glasses...I obviously did something wrong!_


----------



## TheHooch

Dang you hiked up there. They couldn't have seen me for the air mask oh yeah and the paramedics. LOL

Hooch


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks and me


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is me and Jack


----------



## Jazzys Mom

Here is one of Jasmine, Sunny and I at Christmas last year. Sunny is the tree - Jazzy is the candy canes










Jazzys Mom


----------



## daddysgirl

Roxy and I


----------



## harlowsmom

Harlow and I in our Bears attire


----------



## Rob's GRs

These are all great pictures!!! 

Anyone else have some pictures of them and their Goldens?


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum

Here's me with Kerry (left of screen) and Molly (right of screen)  








[/IMG]

Loving all the pics


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Okay here's some crappy pictures of me and Rosco.....actually they are the ONLY pictures of Rosco and I. I look like i'm 16. :yuck: Since i'm usually the one with the camera. =) These are from when Rosco was a puppy. The pictures were taken i think the day we got him.......


----------



## Brandy's Mom

This was taken of Brandy and me last year after she finished her first try at lure coursing.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Me, Wifey and Carson...from the beginning of April...









....so he was like 7 months old.


----------



## lovestofly

*Me and the Putz Dog*

Ok, I HATE my pictures but this is such a fun thread, here's a couple of me and the Putz Dog. He sure is a loveable guy!


----------



## MyHoneybunny

Hello all - here is me and Honey (or should that be Honey & I)! Although you can't see very well in the pic, we are wearing our matching scarfs knitted for us by Honey's Nanny (my mum) - soooooo coooooooool!


----------



## kellange123

Here are a couple of pictures of me and Daisy. Like many of the others, I am usually the one behind the camera. My hubby only grabs the camera when Daisy and I are doing something silly. These are both from when Daisy was younger.

Daisy and I build a snow fort. We got some really awesome snow (meaning we got a ton and I didn't have to go to work for a couple of days) and she loved it!










Look how much Daisy loves to be brushed! She does much better now. I have learned a lot of distraction techniques from here. My favorite and Daisy's favorite is holding her bone with my feet while she lays in my lap. She will do about anything you want if you hold her chew bone.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker and I playing in the backyard.


----------



## shenando

Here's Jeremy, Parker, Bailey and me in the golf cart up at Lake Erie. It's the only one I could find with me and either of my dogs besides when they were little puppies.


----------



## Tessa's Mom

Tessa and I, still the only GRF member from Mexico, my name is Amparo, BTW. But family call me Yoya.


----------



## TheHooch

Glad to see knew faces added. I had forgotten about this thread.

Hooch


----------



## Dslats

Here is Mason & I just before the Jimmy Buffet concert










Debbie


----------



## BeauShel

This is Beau and I after my husband and I came home from Margaritaville in Orlando.


----------



## Steve McGinley

This is me with Bob and Bee down the park


----------



## TwitchiesMom




----------



## TheHooch

More new pictures yeah!!!!!!!! Bob and Bee look gorgeous!!!!! That first shot got me kind of dizzy TM. LOL

Hooch


----------



## mybuddy

Here is da Buddy n his human ( me ).

This pic was taken near Nantou. I dont know if you remember the earthquake back in 1999...well Nantou was the center and the worst hit. This was BDB ( before da buddy ). We went here last year for a day trip. He loved it!!


----------



## mybuddy

Tessa's Mom..that is a great picture. Buddy talks about Tessa a lot...:


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Random pictures of us with all the goldens even the pups from last year.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## TheHooch

I spied someone in a dog crate. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

TheHooch said:


> I spied someone in a dog crate. ROFL
> 
> Hooch


ROFL... I did not see that...Good eye Hooch...She use to love playing in there...Got some pic's of her in 1 with the mastiff when it was a pup...too cute...


----------



## TheHooch

That is funny Tyler used to play in crates when he was smaller.

Loved the ribbons on the pups.

Hooch


----------



## Chelsea(NL)

*Chelsea and Me*

Chelsea loves the water, the ocean she has to get used to. There's one picture of her and my husband Reg. I know she's jumping up in the first picture, but she was copying what Pepper did. haha

Jackie.


----------



## TheHooch

Okay with all the newbies it is time to start this up again. Plus some of our regular members haven;t posted a picture yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie06

Here's me with CharlieBoy....


----------



## Kzwicker

I thought I did this one! Did someone take me off :doh:

Any who, here are a few.. 





































That is alot.. sorry.. :uhoh:


----------



## Brady's mom

This is me and Brady on 12/15, the first time I held him.


----------



## Charlie06

Here's Jourdan & Charlie


----------



## EddieME

The day we picked out Eddie


----------



## SolidGold

Here is Murphy, Bella, and I. Murph is the dark red golden and Bella is the light golden. My Murph loves to give kisses!!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Dslats said:


> Here is Mason & I just before the Jimmy Buffet concert
> Debbie


Miles is a Buffet fan too! We are all even from the same town!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

Layla Belle with me (Abby) and my husband (Matthew)


----------



## AmbikaGR

Here is the only photo I have with the girls but I have posted here before in another thread. It is also my avatar. It was from our trip to Canada the summer of '06. From left to right are me, Kizmet, Lucy and Keeper (three generations of Gold)


----------



## Patsy's Parents

Here are Patsy and me on Christmas Day evening. A little blurry, but maybe we were too!:wave:


----------



## Sunny Delight

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> Layla Belle with me (Abby) and my husband (Matthew)


Abby,

Layla is a cutie-pie, but hubby doesn't look too happy about having his picture taken!! Don't you just love lying on the sofa with them like that?


----------



## AtticusJordie

I never knew this thread existed.

It's one of the best threads I've read yet--only because I can FINALLY start putting a face on the familiar names I've threaded with (chatted with???). 

And Hooch--you're a mighty handsome fella--for an old fart!

LOL

We'll have to drag out the camera tomorrow and take a pic with our two!

Of course, I still have to figure out how to post a pic..............

SJ


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Ruthie and I from last year (I think...feels like she's been here forever:smooch


----------



## Patsy's Parents

And here is one with John, Carol and Patsy when we all cleaned up!!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Here's two of me, my two pups, and two foster dogs taken last summer.(please ignore all the crap in the background!!) The other pic is me and Mister in the pool. He loves being held in the pool!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Karen, is that Mia with you?


----------



## Sunny Delight

Sunshine Goldens said:


> Karen, is that Mia with you?


Yep! I just spent some time looking through her pics, hoping to find a real nice one of her, but you're right, she doesn't photograph great...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens

Sunny Delight said:


> Yep! I just spent some time looking through her pics, hoping to find a real nice one of her, but you're right, she doesn't photograph great...


She was such a peanut there!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

Sunny Delight said:


> Abby,
> 
> Layla is a cutie-pie, but hubby doesn't look too happy about having his picture taken!! Don't you just love lying on the sofa with them like that?


 
he was mad because we were watching The Notebook for the hundreth time! and his legs were asleep from Layla laying on him. She won't lay on the couch with me just him-when i'm laying down, she goes to her bed. Such a daddys girl!


----------



## winewinn

Boy... the best I can do is a pic of me with our chocolate lab after goose hunting. I am about always the one behind the camera!








Above: My husband, myself and Brandy our chocolate lab.









Above: 4 of our 6 kids with Horace as a puppy









Above: Son Jakob with Beisia as a puppy









Above: Hubby pictured with our yellow lab Zowie, son Jakob, and Beisia
Pheasant opener in October 2006


----------



## Sunny Delight

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> he was mad because we were watching The Notebook for the hundreth time! and his legs were asleep from Layla laying on him. She won't lay on the couch with me just him-when i'm laying down, she goes to her bed. Such a daddys girl!


I think my hubby would look like that if I made him watch The Notebook just once!! Isn't that you in the last pic, with Layla on your belly, touching noses?


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

he also grumbled something about "you're going to put this on that dog site, aren't you.." he thinks i spend too much time on GRF! Never!


----------



## our_gomez

the bf with gomez

















and me and little man


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

Sunny Delight said:


> I think my hubby would look like that if I made him watch The Notebook just once!! Isn't that you in the last pic, with Layla on your belly, touching noses?


yep that was when we first got her, she hadn't yet discovered the wonders of dad!


----------



## our_gomez

the bf with gomez

















and me and little man


----------



## SimTek

Sammy with Dad, Sammy with Mom, Sammy with Daughter..


----------



## Joe

This is my wife Vierka:

















And this is me:

























On all photos with our older Golden Kia.


----------



## moose

here are some photos with us and Moose. The first one was the day we got him and it was our Chirstmas card photo. This next one is me and moose hanging out on the couch. The last one is moose and I going to cut down our Christmas tree.


----------



## HuntersMomma

I am actually gonna post a pic of me sunday sometime with hunter on here i just hope to god it does not shut down the forum..lol

beauitful pic's glad to put names with faces


----------



## MurphyDawg

*Me and the Murph*

Here is me with Murphy:wavey:

Murphy and I having a cuddle when he was a puppy










Murphy and I playing in the snow...I'm burying him in the snow, he LOVES snow and wishes our area got more.











I am usually the one taking the pictures rather than posing so we have tons of Murphy with Dh but not as many of Murphy with me

Jen


----------



## TheHooch

Looks like a good looking bunch to me


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

WAAAA, they're getting younger and younger...or am I getting older and older??? Ugh!


----------



## zjsmommy

Here are some of us taken at the beach with Cooper

Also..one of my hubby walking Holly(our Yorkie) and my Grandma's dog. This is just the cutest pic to me HAHA but he does not like it so much

And also we cannot forget Blitz!!


----------



## Lisa

This is a recent one of Rowan and I doing therapy work - a library reading program. I think it's so funny that the little gilr was reading Cleo the CAT!











This is me with Sandy and Rowan a few years ago. 


I don't have any pix with myself and DannyBoy! We need to take some photos!

Lisa


----------



## peeps

There are not many pics of me and my dogs but I found a few from summer and one of Peeps first night home with my husband Jim !


----------



## Miss Happy

*Sweet Katie*

Katie and I walking last week.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

_The first one is of Millie Pearl and I on my birthday 2006, The second is of John and the girls on the road to our cottage the next is of us at the dog park in our area the last is giving Millie a bath._


----------



## Sunny Delight

zjsmommy said:


> Here are some of us taken at the beach with Cooper
> 
> Also..one of my hubby walking Holly(our Yorkie) and my Grandma's dog. This is just the cutest pic to me HAHA but he does not like it so much
> 
> And also we cannot forget Blitz!!


I just LOVE the one at the beach with your husband, son, and Cooper! Love the way the wind is blowing your son's hair!! Is that in a frame at home?


----------



## Sunny Delight

peeps said:


> There are not many pics of me and my dogs but I found a few from summer and one of Peeps first night home with my husband Jim !


Your doggies are beautiful!!!! (or hansome?)


----------



## nolmscheid

I am usually the one behind the camera so i do not have many.

At the dog park a week ago:









Xmas: 



























Couple days after I got him. Checking out his swimming skills in the pond near my home

What a wake up call. I do not have any pictures of the dogs with my wife or kids!!! hehe










found a few I guess...kind of a dog in this one hhe










My little guy:


----------



## MyDogMason

no recents...mason kisses on command (or really keeps his mouth shut and nose in the air for a kiss...much less sloppy..) this is how most people take pics since its weird, hes done it since he was tiny..
the day i got him<a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/BeachCutie/Mason/photo?authkey=PfKWo_e8QyE#5157237788039822706"><img src="http://lh5.google.com/BeachCutie/R5IwcapVvXI/AAAAAAAACRM/BS7CyILPATY/s400/New%20PUPPY%21%20241.jpg" /></a>
the week after <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/BeachCutie/Mason/photo?authkey=PfKWo_e8QyE#5157237667780738402"><img src="http://lh5.google.com/BeachCutie/R5IwVapVvWI/AAAAAAAACRE/2VWwJYMYJ2c/s400/March11%20019.jpg" /></a>
random morning kisses <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/BeachCutie/Mason/photo?authkey=PfKWo_e8QyE#5157237547521654098"><img src="http://lh5.google.com/BeachCutie/R5IwOapVvVI/AAAAAAAACQ8/QWt9WVDo1_I/s400/DSC00444.JPG" /></a>
@ my mom's house <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/BeachCutie/Mason/photo?authkey=PfKWo_e8QyE#5157238015673089442"><img src="http://lh6.google.com/BeachCutie/R5IwpqpVvaI/AAAAAAAACRg/bIcJqq64y5c/s400/Mason%26Buck-57.JPG" /></a>
looking through pics makes me realize i take more pics of him alone than of us!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Here are some new pics of me and my husband with Bentley on his birthday today.


----------



## Pointgold

http://uncutvideo.aol.com/users/point2gold/e0fc9bb3391dc9830c474e8008b08608?index=0

Crew (Nitelite's Who's On Deck) and me today at Oakland County Kennel Club show.


----------



## rik6230

What a nice pictures 

I'm always behind the camera so her is my wife Catlin and Paco


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Pointgold said:


> http://uncutvideo.aol.com/users/point2gold/e0fc9bb3391dc9830c474e8008b08608?index=0
> 
> Crew (Nitelite's Who's On Deck) and me today at Oakland County Kennel Club show.


Nice knee action there... Great looking group we have here!

I love seeing everyone's photos. I don't have any with me and my dogs...


----------



## zjsmommy

Sunny Delight said:


> I just LOVE the one at the beach with your husband, son, and Cooper! Love the way the wind is blowing your son's hair!! Is that in a frame at home?


LOL THANKS! My son is SUCH a camera ham when he feels like it! We just took that a few days ago so I have not gotten it framed yet...but plan on it once I get a print mailed to me from snapfish


----------



## Claire's Friend

Morgan's first night with us. She fit right in!


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

*Miles & Dean*

This is Miles and I on the Boat last February


----------



## missmarstar

most have seen these pics because they've been my signatures one time or another.. but i'll post them here in the official thread anyway 




























and a couple of him as a baby... aww i miss him being so little


----------



## AtticusJordie

*Pics of the furrkids and non-furrkids*

Got a new camera just before Christmas--learned to work it just enough to take these pics.

In the first, Atticus is on the left, Jordie in the foreground on the right. Atticus is content to chew on a bone--Jordie is usually "up and runnin'", expecting a treat 24/7.

In the second, I'm in the red shirt, then Jordie (I'm trying to hold him so he looks semi-normal), then Atticus, then my partner David. 

Yes, we STILL have the tree up; we didn't finish decorating it unti Christmas Eve--it takes soooooo long to decorate it, we wanted to enjoy it for awhile!

(And yes, I look kinda dumpy--I was the one who had to trip the shutter, run, sit down, grab Jordie and try to turn him around--all in 10 seconds!)

SJ (Scott Jones)


----------



## Charlie06

AtticusJordie said:


> Got a new camera just before Christmas--learned to work it just enough to take these pics.
> 
> In the first, Atticus is on the left, Jordie in the foreground on the right. Atticus is content to chew on a bone--Jordie is usually "up and runnin'", expecting a treat 24/7.
> 
> In the second, I'm in the red shirt, then Jordie (I'm trying to hold him so he looks semi-normal), then Atticus, then my partner David.
> 
> Yes, we STILL have the tree up; we didn't finish decorating it unti Christmas Eve--it takes soooooo long to decorate it, we wanted to enjoy it for awhile!
> 
> (And yes, I look kinda dumpy--I was the one who had to trip the shutter, run, sit down, grab Jordie and try to turn him around--all in 10 seconds!)
> 
> SJ (Scott Jones)


Love the doggy shirt...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Love seeing everyone!

Here's Courtney and myself with Keira... I'm holding the dog.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Me and Zan Man in a few poses, and me and Keira, Epic, and Rig playing


----------



## Pointgold

*Crew Sunday 1/20/08*

Crew today in Detroit.


----------



## Misslane&lois

Lois and I!!!!!:wave:


----------



## Jarrett

Wow...what a great thread! Lots of pretty goldens out there with their family. Here's Bailey and I


----------



## lhappytwenty

Awwww! So many pretty puppies! I don't have too many but here's one of Ranger and I when he was just a baby [note:usually he loves kisses!] ;Kona and me a few years ago; and finally, one of John and our wretched rabbit


----------



## TheHooch

Glad I started this back up again. Our newbiews and their dogs are just as good looking as the rest of you.


----------



## MelissaH

These pics are so wonderful. I love to see everyone with their fur kids, happy and smiling.


----------



## Ash

Here are the very few photos I have of myself with the dogs. The 1st is Kali, myself and Tux and the second is Tux and I a few days after she arrived.


----------



## naderalmaleh

*Mia and Lord*

A couple of weeks old photos but sure they'll do


----------



## Kory P

*Us and Benny*

Here is me my g/f and our Benny


----------



## AndyFarmer

Kory P said:


> Here is me my g/f and our Benny


Well aren't you all a good looking family!! Nice picture!!


----------



## MrsHooch

kory p yall make a nice looking couple o i love the baby too


----------



## rik6230

Paco and my daughter Fieke (10) playing in the water.


----------



## Hudson

You captured the delight and innocent of a child and her dog- stunning photos.


----------



## Gold Elyse

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## For the Love of Goldens

I've posted three pics. The first is of me, Jackson and Sierra. Jackson was Sierra's litter mate that died three years ago from a rare immune disease. He was my hubby's heart dog. Great golden boy! The second is of me and my sweet Sierra. The third is of me and Simon. Simon was a rescue dog. I cannot believe someone was mean to him. But Simon is such a character, makes us laugh and wouldn't hurt anyone!


----------



## Attacking Mid

Here's the whole family at Christmas...


----------



## lovealways_jami

Bad Pic, but you get the idea. This is me and my new baby Kerosene!


----------



## lovealways_jami

rik said:


> Paco and my daughter Fieke (10) playing in the water.


There are great pics! What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## RickGibbs

Wow....I had missed a lot of these.... It's nice to put faces to names, though.

Fortunately, I didn't make this one it into this one.... We have a whole 'nother thread somewhere.....


----------



## Kory P

Thank you AndyFarmer and Mrs HOOCh for the nice compliments from Vanessa, Benny and I.


----------



## rik6230

lovealways_jami said:


> There are great pics! What kind of camera are you using?


Thank you Lovealways_jami: for these I used the Nikon d50. Now I'm using the Nikon d200.


----------



## Ash

lovealways_jami said:


> Bad Pic, but you get the idea. This is me and my new baby Kerosene!


Its Ok Jami, all my pics are "bad pics".


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

What's really funny? I know have a picture of me with Caue (Rob's Golden) and still have none of me with my own two! LOL


----------



## Champ

Here are two pictures of me and Champ from today.

Both of us making funny faces together...lol.









"Mama I love you, but can you back up a little bit?"


----------



## rik6230

Champ said:


> Here are two pictures of me and Champ from today.
> 
> Both of us making funny faces together...lol.


Great pictures. The first one is really funny.


----------



## MrsHooch

a newer one of hooch


----------



## TheHooch

Thanks for that. ROFL


----------



## AndyFarmer

Hooch- I think you look GREAT!! XOXO


----------



## MrsHooch

yea yea I hear that you put one of me on here you had better be glad that you are not up to fighting lol


----------



## BeauShel

That looks like my Bama's mommy and daddy. He looks just like his mom.


----------



## Rosco's Mom

nolmscheid said:


> I am usually the one behind the camera so i do not have many.
> 
> At the dog park a week ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple days after I got him. Checking out his swimming skills in the pond near my home
> 
> What a wake up call. I do not have any pictures of the dogs with my wife or kids!!! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a few I guess...kind of a dog in this one hhe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little guy:


Your kids are so adorable!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Bailey & Bentley said:


> Here are some new pics of me and my husband with Bentley on his birthday today.


My hair never looks that cute when i pin it up like that.  

We wanna see pictures of your cute growing belly!!!


----------



## Rosco's Mom

Here's some pictures of me and rosco....ive posted these before somewhere else. and one of my bf and rosco.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

Rosco's Mom said:


> We wanna see pictures of your cute growing belly!!!


~ I am finally starting to show so I will have to have hubby take some pictures and I will post them 

I like all the pictures you posted as well! Tell David to smile more....:


----------



## Drew Coats

Here is me and Beau a little over a year ago (he was about ~12 weeks old), Beau tonight asleep in the same chair, Beau and my son Wesley last March, and, just for good measure, Beau on the day we brought him home.


----------



## mackenziesdad

Love this thread! Here's Mackenzie and me...


----------



## foreveramber

heres me and jake yesterday!

and the second was in december when i got back from hawaii...


----------



## dronning

*Christmas surprise '07*

I have the annoying ability to guess what my Christmas gifts are before I open them - this drives my family nuts.

Well this year they all surprised me when my youngest daughter presented me with this little bundle of joy.











Pictured above are Fergus Roy, my wife Kaye and myself.

Fergus was 8 weeks when I got him and has been a true joy. House broken day 1 and he loves to work. He is 4 months old now and continues to amaze us.

Fergus gallery

Dave


----------



## BeauShel

These are great pictures of everyone.


----------



## My4Boys

dronning said:


> I have the annoying ability to guess what my Christmas gifts are before I open them - this drives my family nuts.


HA - my dad likes to do that also - maybe he needs a new surprise, like the one you received. Fergus is an absolute doll - I enjoyed his photo album too, especially the pics of his bath on xmas eve.


----------



## paula bedard

*mE AND MY BAbY*







THE FIRST NIGHT HOME AFTER PICKING HIM UP AT THE BREEDER:smooch:


----------



## Rosco's Mom

we can't see your face!


----------



## AndyFarmer

*Beams n Me*

Here's a pic of Beamer and I at Christmas...the clarity is horrible...not sure what my dad did with it; my face is really not that red/blotchy!!!


----------



## paula bedard

*more me and ike*

Here's Another Shot Of Baby Ike And Myself On Our First Night Home


----------



## carlasmum

Me







and my girl


----------



## FriendsOfZoe

Well this should be easy...the only pictures I have of myself over the last 9 months are with Zoe...


----------



## Bogart'sMom

Bogart, Zsazsa and I in Dec.07


----------



## TheHooch

Great pictures of all the newbies!!


----------



## Deborah

Me and my crew on Valentines Day this year, Coach (white) on the left and Lucie (red) on the right.


----------



## Deborah

Here is another one taken several years ago with my "Chow-Trievers" (both at the Rainbow Bridge now). We rarely get snow in Wilmington NC and the dogs were always very excited when it snowed (even a little). Redford (red) is on the left and Holden (black) is on the right.


----------



## cpsimone

*Ella and me *

Well these aren't the greatest of myself or Ella because I took them myself, but at the same time, they really capture our personalities...feisty yet sweet


----------



## TheHooch

cpsimone said:


> Well these aren't the greatest of myself or Ella because I took them myself, but at the same time, they really capture our personalities...feisty yet sweet


Is it just me or do you two look like twins in that first pic. LOL


----------



## Sunny Delight

cpsimone said:


> Well these aren't the greatest of myself or Ella because I took them myself, but at the same time, they really capture our personalities...feisty yet sweet


You have lovely big blue eyes and Ella has a beautiful roof of her mouth!!


----------



## jak_sak

I don't have pictures of my golden since he is the one behind the camera taking my pictures. Can I post pictures of just me instead?

Cheers..
-JI


----------



## RoxyNoodle

I've been trying to get one where I don't lok a complete witch, but I like this one. She always walks on my left and here's she's looking like a reallly good girl (OK the sausage helped!)


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

New one of wifey, Carson and I:


----------



## ty823

In a few weeks that picture is going to be VERY dated!
It looks like its above single digits there. I'm jealous.


----------



## ty823

Screwing around on the drive home from a wedding this weekend...


----------



## lovealways_jami

*Me and Diesel*

Here is an old pic of me and Diesel when he was little... maybe a year ago...


----------



## Kzwicker

ty823 said:


> Screwing around on the drive home from a wedding this weekend...


Those are great! I love the look on the dogs face in the first one.. Its like he knew just what to do!


----------



## Kzwicker

Carsonsdaddy said:


> New one of wifey, Carson and I:


Very cute Jeremy! Wife looks great


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

lovealways_jami said:


> Here is an old pic of me and Diesel when he was little... maybe a year ago...


 
Wow! You look so young Jami. Very cute pic of you and Diesel. And by the way, where's your foot?::doh: J/K. But in the pic, it does look like your foot is gone.


----------



## lovealways_jami

haha long sweatpants... I think he was chewing on my socks so I had them covered  Im only 22, geesh!


----------



## Rosco's Mom

ty823 said:


> Screwing around on the drive home from a wedding this weekend...


LMAO love it.....I love how your pup is trying to get in on the action too!


----------



## BeauShel

Love these last shots of the tongue and grin.


----------



## savannah

I don't have a photo of Savannah & I, I'll have to get one but here's one of Erik (my Hubby), Dakota, Cheyenne, and I from a couple year ago.


----------



## Goldenz2

:wave: Hi, I just joined the forum this week. Here we are on a warm day in October 2007 at the beach.

Archie is on the left, I adopted him from rescue (GRRI-NJ) when he was 2 going on 3. He will be 10 in July. 
Angelo is on the right and I have had him since he was a puppy. He will be 13 in a few weeks.

Jeanne in NJ


----------



## missmarstar

here's a new one of me and Sam... Sam is being a rebel and sticking his tongue out instead of smiling nicely.


----------



## Coffee'sDad

Sorry to bust your 'puter screen and bandwith.


----------



## s6m1l88

Me, My boyfriend (pdhaudio83) and our puppy Prince










The three of us


----------



## DreamsOfGold

*Me and my Tribe.*

Hello,

This is my friend Marnie with Nali, Dallas, Tonka and Lexus on a beautiful day.:jamming::rockon: She is Packleader on the site but wouldn't post this pic cause she didn't have a hat on. LOL So beware if you don't want your pic posted don't send it to me.


----------



## Doggy

*lovely*

Everyones pic's are absaloutly gorgeous:You_Rock_


----------



## T&T

Wow, nice to meet all you lovely people & friends. I know, not fair on my part, not that I'm hiding, just that I must be the only human on this planet who doesn't own a digital camera ... yet ... !!! But once/if I do post, hope no one out there practices voodoo ... ??? ... !!! Just kidding. You know me by now, nothing I say (or almost) should be taken seriously ! Very nice thread. Too bad we turned a little dysfunctional lately ... I hope it's just a liittle snap, bark, GRRR ... & back to normal like the golden goldens !


----------



## TiffanyK

Over several days now I have enjoyed looking at everyone's photos here in this thread! Great to put faces with names and pups  Like otehrs have said, I'm usually the one taking the photos. I'll try and get one with me and the GRs soon.


Tiffany


----------



## Jessi

Hi! I just joined the forum and for once have pictures with me and one of my dogs! Like others, I am usually the one behind the camera and I prefer it that way! On this particular day my friend had the camera and took my picture whether I wanted him to or not. The dogs had a wonderfully muddy playdate!


----------



## TheHooch

Nothing like a lukewarm bath after mud play. Welcome to the forum again!!!


----------



## kezia14

those are taken on 2004 or whatever !!!


----------



## kezia14

with my dog ?!?!?!?

LOL










is this my dog ?!?!??


----------



## Ronna

Here is our photo shoot today with Karlie in the limelight! We certainly need more practice with the photography. When I weather gets better we will get better shots.:crossfing

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## stephvega2005

Me hugging my big puppy


----------



## Golden_girl

lol...Rachel's mom. You can still lift your one up.


----------



## allux00

here's me and russ today..we're in his crate btw LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom

Golden_girl said:


> lol...Rachel's mom. You can still lift your one up.


thanks...that was taken awhile ago....she now weighs close to 80 pounds...no picking her up anymore! LOL:doh:


----------



## gd8man

Our First ribbon in 9/03











Still at in 9/07 (Same shirt only older) he he he :smokin:


----------



## Puppy Zoo

*Part of our human and furry family...*

The first pic is Faith kissing my husband :kiss: (while he holds on to Grace.)

The second pic is my younger son playing with Faith and Grace. 
(Ignore the kitchen remodeling.) :clown:

The third pic is my younger son in the wagon with Faith and Grace.:lol:

The fourth pic is my older son with Vanilla Coke in the garden. 

The fifth pic is me with Tucker. :curtain: It was from a photo shoot where we had a photographer come into our home last summer. In the next few weeks I will have prof. pics of our family and puppies that I can post. That one will be from the second time we had the photographer come. (Great opporutnity if you ever get the chance!)

Anyway, that's part of my family (3 grown kids, 3 grandkids and other furry kids not included in the pics.)

Puppy Zoo :bowl:


----------



## Puppy Zoo

Well, the order got messed up in the post:doh:, but you get the picture! No pun intended! :uhoh:

Puppy Zoo :bowl:


----------



## digitop

*does pictures of puppies count ?*

Here is Lexa.....


----------



## fiestyredheadntx

Here's one of me and my last foster boy, Brannigan, getting ready to go to his new furever home!! It's not of the best quality~taken on a cell phone.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Here's me trying to teach Penny how to kiss..... she got into the tongue action right away. LOL


----------



## Samaliners

I found this pic of my Hubby, Sammy and I in Tahoe... It was from a few years back... It is hard to find pics with all of us! She loved the Snow!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Samaliners said:


> I found this pic of my Hubby, Sammy and I in Tahoe... It was from a few years back... It is hard to find pics with all of us! She loved the Snow!!


Sammy was sure a gorgeous girl. I can just imagine that redhead racing thru the snow. Great pic !


----------



## Samaliners

I always worried about her paws... she would run and jump & never want to come in... She even ran down to the lake and swam... with all that snow.. it must have been so cold! She was so much fun! We miss her so much... next week will be a month that she has been gone...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Samaliners said:


> I always worried about her paws... she would run and jump & never want to come in... She even ran down to the lake and swam... with all that snow.. it must have been so cold! She was so much fun! We miss her so much... next week will be a month that she has been gone...


I'm so sorry for your heartache... but I'm glad you have pictures and will share such special memories. Someone said that they're still with you... just on silent paws now.


----------



## olik

here is my girls.Honey with my daughter.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

olik said:


> here is my girls.Honey with my daughter.


Beautiful picture. Your daughter is gorgeous... she has really stunning eyes. And of course Honey is adorable and looks very happy with her best friend.


----------



## KatieBug

What a GReat idea! I love seeing Goldens and their people! 
This one was taken of Katie and I when we were visiting MJ, Jazz and Jules in early December of last year! Jules, her 1/2 brother, was SO thrilled to have her there that he kinda scared her and she spent most of the time either in my lap or sitting behind me! lol


----------



## BeauShel

Is Katie from Jules Mom or dad? If from Mom's line then that means Katie is a second cousin to Bama. Bama is Haley's pup and Haley and Heather are sisters. Heather is Jules Mom. I think that is right MJ could say better. She does kind of look like Bama but alittle darker.


----------



## Brooklyn's Mom

Brooklyn and I last fall (I think I'm still tell her to stay put when DH took the shot!)


----------



## AmbikaGR

Brooklyn's Mom said:


> Brooklyn and I last fall (I think I'm still tell her to stay put when DH took the shot!)


What a very pretty girl Brooklyn is and I really love her name. I did a breeding last summer, that did not take, of Lucy to her great-great grandsire. I was foolish enough to already have a name picked for the girl I was to keep from that litter - Ambika's Bridge to Okeechobee and call her Brooklyn. Please post often about your girl I will always have a special place for her in my thoughts.


----------



## KatieBug

BeauShel said:


> Is Katie from Jules Mom or dad? If from Mom's line then that means Katie is a second cousin to Bama. Bama is Haley's pup and Haley and Heather are sisters. Heather is Jules Mom. I think that is right MJ could say better. She does kind of look like Bama but alittle darker.


Katie and Jules have the same Dad! And yes, Heather is Jules Mom! Katie's Mom is much darker than Heather is so the combo of her coloring and Dad's coloring gave us this beautiful girl!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

KatieBug said:


> What a GReat idea! I love seeing Goldens and their people!
> This one was taken of Katie and I when we were visiting MJ, Jazz and Jules in early December of last year! Jules, her 1/2 brother, was SO thrilled to have her there that he kinda scared her and she spent most of the time either in my lap or sitting behind me! lol


Oh, I remember you and Katie Sappy Appy...Welcome!


----------



## Thor0918

T & T You're not the only one without a digital camera. Me either. I must be getting old!


----------



## KatieBug

Kimm said:


> Oh, I remember you and Katie Sappy Appy...Welcome!


LOL, Kimm...yes...that would be me...Sappy Appy! (my grandkids call me Appy, just so the rest of you know!  )


----------



## Angel_Kody

Great to see you all! This is a recent one of Jester trying to give me a kiss after we visited the park on his 2nd birthday...........


----------



## Brody's Dad

Three sad faces but what can you expect, it was a Sunday night and they knew it was back to work for me on Monday morning. That's Brody sitting on me and Buddy laying patiently for some attention.


----------



## goldenluvX2

This is me and my two... I'm recouping from a hamstring pull. Casey and Muprhy
are laying close and resting after a swim.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Here is a current picture of Me, Caue and Oakly taken today.


----------



## msdogs1976

*Birdie swimming........*

Here is a picture of my girl retrieving her ball today. Surgery Wednesday to remove 4 cyst/tumors. Hopefully not cancer. Time for the vet to work some magic. :nervous:


----------



## BeauShel

Beautiful picture of Birdie. Prayers and good wishes that Wed surgery goes well and comes back clean with no cancer.


----------



## norabrown

msdogs1976 said:


> Here is a picture of my girl retrieving her ball today. Surgery Wednesday to remove 4 cyst/tumors. Hopefully not cancer. Time for the vet to work some magic. :nervous:


Praying for a safe and successful surgery tomorrow. Please update us all.


----------



## AmbikaGR

msdogs1976 said:


> Here is a picture of my girl retrieving her ball today. Surgery Wednesday to remove 4 cyst/tumors. Hopefully not cancer. Time for the vet to work some magic. :nervous:


What a beautiful setting put to shame only by the beauty of your girl. 
I will echo what the others have said. Will pray for a good outcome from today's procedure.


----------



## msdogs1976

Brought my girl home from the vet today. Looks a little droopy but ok overall. Her lab test will be back in a few days. Hopefully no cancer. 

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## BeauShel

I pray that she is ok and gets a clean bill of health. Keeping our fingers and paws crossed here.


----------



## Debles

msdogs1976 said:


> Here is a picture of my girl retrieving her ball today. Surgery Wednesday to remove 4 cyst/tumors. Hopefully not cancer. Time for the vet to work some magic. :nervous:


 I am praying for her to be cancer free also. She is a beauty.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I hope your girl is okay.

I really hate cancer...


----------



## StaceyLeigh

*Zoey and me!*

Me and Zoey, three days before she came home!


----------



## msdogs1976

msdogs1976 said:


> Here is a picture of my girl retrieving her ball today. Surgery Wednesday to remove 4 cyst/tumors. Hopefully not cancer. Time for the vet to work some magic. :nervous:


Good results from the vet, no cancer. Just a benign tumor. Looks like more swimming trips soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

msdogs1976 said:


> Good results from the vet, no cancer. Just a benign tumor. Looks like more swimming trips soon.


 
YEA!!!! YEA!!! YEA!!!

arty:arty::banana:arty:arty: :appl::appl::appl::artydude:artydude


time to party...... congrats on such a good report.


----------



## Dodger08

*Dodger and I*


----------



## JoeCooper

*laura & Cooper*

Laura & Cooper December 25th Myrtle Beach SC


----------



## motleygator

Great thread! Here are updated photos of Molly, now about 14 weeks old, she's growing like a weed!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

She's adorable !!!!!! Welcome home and to the forum Molly.


----------



## Jakes mom

This is our Christmas pic from 2006...I added the bubble from Jake...as he was not happy he couldn't stand by me...its my hubby, me, my daughter (17 at that time), Honey (3 I think), my son (13 at that time), and Jake (11)...


----------



## SALI

*At God's swimming pool-- the ocean*

My two most favoritest things in the world!


----------



## Debles

Beautiful pics!


----------



## msdogs1976

Here's my girl swimming after her ball yesterday. Oh yes, all healed up from her surgery and good to go again. 










Got it!


----------



## Debles

So glad she is recovered and doing well!


----------



## Blaireli

This is me and Luke last fall.


----------



## TAOofGoldyShep

*Me & Oakley*









*Me with Willow, and Myrika - aka: Huggapalooza*
















*Me & all three, Winter of 2006/07*


----------



## GoldenSmile

I really don't like having my picture taken. >.> It took me a while to work up the courage to take this one!


----------



## TAOofGoldyShep

GoldenSmile said:


> I really don't like having my picture taken. >.> It took me a while to work up the courage to take this one!


Good job with the courage! ...what a nice photo of the three of you, too!


----------



## Joe

These are really nice photos guys. It's great to connect member names with faces. Thanks for finding a courage to post these shots. I know for some of us (shy personalities) it's not exactly easy.


----------



## MommaofTwinGRs

*A pic of me and the Twins*

Here's a picture of Deacon, myself, and Diva right after a bath and blowdry a couple of weeks ago... 










Me and Dixie after a wild ride tubing on the lake....









And here's the link to the "wild ride"... 
http://s80.photobucket.com/albums/j171/Hollybmp/?action=view&current=DixieTubesLakeWylie.flv

Holly


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

I am HORRIBLY unhappy with the quality of this picture as it was scanned...but here's one of Bailey and I. This picture is about...4 years old haha


----------



## BeauShel

MyBaileyGirl,
I think they are both very beautiful pictures.


----------



## 4goldens

my four girls and me


----------



## Ashlee

You guys all have beautiful dogs 

This is me with my golden, Chelsea. Her nose isn't wet or anything - it's a birthmark! She's not yet two, so this is a rare photo where she actually could sit still


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie

Here is Hubby ( Larry) with his best friend, Charlie











Me & the gang


----------



## TonyRay

*Char and the girls*

Karmin and Savannah Mae


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Me and the kids about 5 months ago


----------



## momto3

the first pic is bayley and i skate skiing by the river. the second pic is baxter and bayley playing in our stream. and the last pic is me and brody the first time i held him at 4.5 wks.


----------



## maya111

*Maya*

This was Maya's first picture with me. That was the day she arrived home. I was so happy I couldn't wait, so I just came running to my computer, opened Mac's Photo Booth and just started taking pictures.
These days things are getting complicated for this, cause little Maya is not so little any more, so I can't lift her without getting a back ache. Besides... she doesn't stay still for a long time. 
One of these days I'll give it another try!


----------



## AndyFarmer

MommaofTwinGRs said:


> Here's a picture of Deacon, myself, and Diva right after a bath and blowdry a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly


LOVE those faces! Great looking Goldens!


----------



## olik

*Honey and me*

I am rarely on the picture.Found just one so far.


----------



## Debles

DH, me , Selka and Gunner








[/


----------



## Merlin'sMommy

This is a great thread it's nice to put faces with the names!


----------



## maya111

Not a golden, but I thought it would be nice to post this one. It's a little blurry, but I love that picture


----------



## f4string

Me and Elise after a long day of frisbee

She is very attached to her frisbee!lol







Tuckered!


----------



## lalala

Here are some pics of Cody and I (Cape Cod and Niagara Falls.) 
I miss you Cody~
The second one is Ollie.


----------



## Debles

Cody was so beautiful. I get teary looking at your pics.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Debles said:


> DH, me , Selka and Gunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


 
What a great family portrait ...... hope you used it for a Christmas card &/or have it framed.


----------



## TheHooch

Debles said:


> DH, me , Selka and Gunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


What a great choice in wind shirts!!!!!!! Everyone looks so great!!!!


----------



## Debles

Thanks guys! You can see compared to our younger pics we're both grayer (DH) and me (fatter) Oh well. We enjoy life, family and our boys!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is a newer one of me and Jack/Rusty and Sadie


----------



## jnmarr

Here is one of me and Rusty at the beach. The second one is me, John and Rusty stopping by to visit the then 4 week old Penny on our way home from a camping trip. Our breeder is 2 hours away from us. We were sun burned and wind blown, but had had a blast camping in the North FLorida Springs.


----------



## [email protected]

Here's me with my Chamois (dark golden) and Kali when she was a pup.


----------



## rik6230

Paco, my wife Catlin and daugther Fieke (12)


----------



## BeauShel

Rik,
Love that picture of your family


----------



## rik6230

Thank you Carol.


----------



## TheHooch

Man IO didn;t even know we had new pictures. Ya'll are looking marvelous.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden

This was taken last Christmas (Our first Christmas with Maggie)...we set the timer on the camera...lets just say it took a few rounds to get this one, she wasnt looking but I still like it, lol...


----------



## TheHooch

OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden said:


> This was taken last Christmas (Our first Christmas with Maggie)...we set the timer on the camera...lets just say it took a few rounds to get this one, she wasnt looking but I still like it, lol...


Now that is a good looking trio.


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden

TheHooch said:


> Now that is a good looking trio.


 
Thank you


----------



## dannyra

Okay, this doesn't quite fit in, but it was fun. We took a Christmas picture with my wife and I, Baylee, and our cat ebony (all black, hard to see). I can't find the original but I found these fun photochopped photos.


----------



## Debles

Dan, I'm glad to know Baylee got to travel the world! LOL!


----------



## TheHooch

dannyra said:


> Okay, this doesn't quite fit in, but it was fun. We took a Christmas picture with my wife and I, Baylee, and our cat ebony (all black, hard to see). I can't find the original but I found these fun photochopped photos.


THem some funny looking Christmas ornaments


----------



## ErinJ

This is a GREAT wakeup call that I need some photos with my pups! :doh: That photo of Cooper and I after his bath is a little scary. It was late.
Here is all I've got for now, hopefully more soon!


----------



## Groundhog

I love all these photos, what great captures of moments to remember always!


----------



## Groundhog

*My First Day with Takoda*

My first day with Takoda, introducing him to his new yard, my first Golden hug, and his first nap with me. 
Deb


----------



## furry

*Scout & I*


----------



## TheHooch

That Scout looks like he is living the good life.


----------



## dannyra

*More Serious Family Picture*

I posted the spoof pictures of Baylee, Ebony, my DW and myself. Here is a better picture of Baylee, DW, and myself


----------



## Debles

That's Baylee alright! What a great girl she was! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## TheHooch

dannyra said:


> I posted the spoof pictures of Baylee, Ebony, my DW and myself. Here is a better picture of Baylee, DW, and myself


Great pictures. Glad to see I am not the only folically challenged person here.


----------



## dannyra

TheHooch said:


> Great pictures. Glad to see I am not the only folically challenged person here.


I'd shave it all off if my wife would let me. I try to keep it just short enough people know I can still grow some hair.

I don't believe hair falls out either, it just migrates and starts growing in new locations.


----------



## LibbysMom

dannyra said:


> I'd shave it all off if my wife would let me. I try to keep it just short enough people know I can still grow some hair.


That's what DH does and I hate it! But he's been shaving it all off since before I knew him so I guess I can't say much.


----------



## TheHooch

dannyra said:


> I'd shave it all off if my wife would let me. I try to keep it just short enough people know I can still grow some hair.
> 
> I don't believe hair falls out either, it just migrates and starts growing in new locations.


Mrs Hooch what let me either.


----------



## Mrjackal

Here is my 8 months Viky and I, after a wrestling match between us 
We are from Vietnam...nice to meet you all


----------



## mrod

OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden said:


> This was taken last Christmas (Our first Christmas with Maggie)...we set the timer on the camera...lets just say it took a few rounds to get this one, she wasnt looking but I still like it, lol...


This is a great picture. We have a golden named Maggie. She is 2 1/2 years old. We have a few Christmas pictures that look like that. It doesn't get any easier when they get older to make them look at the camara.. It is best to have someone behind the camara calling her name.


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge

Gunner, my wife, my daughter,my granddaughter,and myself


----------



## amy22

Not the best pictures, but heres MIsty and me!!


----------



## jane wish

Here are two pictures of my daughter Clare and me with our two goldens ("the boys") - Benji and Bobby. Thanks to Linn Currie who managed to get us to sit still for about 10 seconds. The third picture is of Clare and Benji.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Beautiful photos of you all!


----------



## BeauShel

Those are beautiful pictures.


----------



## mm03gn

*Brand New Here - Meet my Bailey*

Here are some pics of me with my now 11 month old golden, Bailey. (one of the DH and her in there too) - She LOVES to cuddle, and we love her to bits!


----------



## marie_d107

I hope this works, as this is my first post but I tried to make my avatar a picture of my 14 week old GR puppy Dessa, taken at 11 weeks


----------



## BeauShel

Great pictures of you and Dessa. And your hubby too


----------



## Thor0918

jane wish said:


> Here are two pictures of my daughter Clare and me with our two goldens ("the boys") - Benji and Bobby. Thanks to Linn Currie who managed to get us to sit still for about 10 seconds. The third picture is of Clare and Benji.


Oh, to have Linn Currie in your back yard. You are very lucky!


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge

Thor0918 said:


> Oh, to have Linn Currie in your back yard. You are very lucky!


Where are the pictures???????


----------



## Thor0918

BillGunnerandGeorge said:


> Where are the pictures???????


The ones of Jane wish just a little above here! They are great as usual.


----------



## AmbikaGR

BillGunnerandGeorge said:


> Where are the pictures???????


Post #281 in the thread


----------



## Thor0918

AmbikaGR said:


> Post #281 in the thread


 Thanks show how stupid I am. I looked for it but, didn't write down the #:doh:


----------



## jane wish

Thanks all for the great comments. Yes - we are indeed very lucky to have Linn Currie - she is not only an awesome photographer, but a superb person too.


----------



## princessgolden

*Emma and I*




















We've had her about a week now. She's awesome


----------



## Zoeys mom

Here is me and my Zoey:wavey:


----------



## Angel Rose

*Maggie and me at the Beach this weekend.*

Great Photos. Here's one of Maggie and me at Plum Island this weekend. Her first visit to the beach. She loved it


----------



## Angel Rose

Emma is a darling. Love these photos...The setting looks beautiful...is this on the Maine coast?


----------



## jealous1

*Me, Summer, 'n Buddy*

Sorry for the quality--taken with our cell phone.


----------



## americangolden

first time at the beach she had so much fun:


----------



## americangolden




----------



## americangolden

family picture of princessgolden me and emma::wavey:


----------



## magiclover

This is my family with Magic. This was taken about a year ago. Will have to add another one after we get Jazz next week.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

Magiclover, that is such a nice picture of you and your family!!!


----------



## Ruger

Rue and I- his first trip to the beach... we had a blast... he loves water more than anything lol...


----------



## BeauShel

That is a sweet picture of the two of you.


----------



## Bogart'sMom

Here is ZsaZsa (my 13 year old Australian Cattle dog and Bogart 3 year old Golden and me) This was taken last Winter.
Elke


----------



## cannondog

A picture of Cannon and I at a pumpkin patch taken a couple of weeks ago with Cannon at around 12 weeks old


----------



## AmbikaGR

Glad to see you held on tight to Cannon. You may of had some one "pick" him thinking he was a little pumpkin. He is adorable.


----------



## Ljilly28

TheHooch said:


> This is an old one but River and I look the same the puppy is now the 90 lb mama of the new puppies Laurel.


Good morning Hooch. I love this picture. Hope you are well today- thinking of you.


----------



## cannondog

AmbikaGR said:


> Glad to see you held on tight to Cannon. You may of had some one "pick" him thinking he was a little pumpkin. He is adorable.


Thank you!!


----------



## gd8man

Sierra Dock Jumping


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby

I almost fell on the floor when I saw this pic!!! MY ruby looks so much like your Rachel, and I have a big black fluffy cat too!!!!! Soooo funny!!!! Love the photo!!!


----------



## goldenmomof3

This is my girl, Spirit. We were at the dog show and it was COLD! She was my blanket.


----------



## LucyD

*My Lucy and I*

Here are two pictures of my baby Lucy and I, on one of the days I went to see her at the breeders house. She was 4 weeks in these pictures she is now 6 weeks will be 7 on Sunday and I will bring her home next Friday!!! So exited, can't wait.:bowl:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

LucyD said:


> Here are two pictures of my baby Lucy and I, on one of the days I went to see her at the breeders house. She was 4 weeks in these pictures she is now 6 weeks will be 7 on Sunday and I will bring her home next Friday!!! So exited, can't wait.:bowl:


Great photo! I have the same phone!:


----------



## sammydog

This is a picture of my husband and I with Sammy and Barley. I love this picture! This was at our wedding last September. I don't have a picture of me with all three! Or even a recent one with Mira! I will need to work on that one!


----------



## jasnday

I'm single ladies LOL JK




























Just thought I would through in that last one of daisy


----------



## nixietink

Here are 2 of me and the Vito man.
Don't mind the first one, I had just gotten off of work. Had on my work shirt and look horrible, LOL.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

A recent one of Tucker and I... he never sits still when I'm trying to take a pic of the both of us... :doh:










Hooray for horrible pictures!!! :


----------



## LucyD

Here's one of Lucy and in the vet.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Oops....LOL


----------



## GRZ

What wonderfully beautiful pictures! I really need to get off my butt and upload my camera to my computer.

LucyD - you have a resemblance to Alyssa Milano!


----------



## LucyD

GRZ said:


> What wonderfully beautiful pictures! I really need to get off my butt and upload my camera to my computer.
> 
> LucyD - you have a resemblance to Alyssa Milano!


I look horrible in these pictures I posted though... but people have told me that before and people have told me that I look a lot like Anne Hathaway, I don't see it though, she is one beautiful women!


----------



## LucyD

*Some more of my Lucy and me*

I really hope you guys don't get bored of seeing all my pictures. I just feel like I have to keep you guys posted.  Hope you like the new pictures.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Oh my, how big Lucy looks now compared to that first pictutre you posted of you holding her.


----------



## Sadiesdream

Heres my wife and I with our only kids, we were on the Misko farm, my wife doing nothing and I doing all the manual labor, yes my hair is shaggy, and I hadn't shaved in days, it was vacation and I felt as if I didn't need to look professional,lol, who cares my dogs still love me just fine


----------



## AmbikaGR

Sadiesdream said:


> , yes my hair is shaggy, and I hadn't shaved in days, it was vacation and I felt as if I didn't need to look professional,lol, who cares my dogs still love me just fine


Hell I don't look that good on a good day. Great photos of you and your girls but you need to find someone to take the photo so you can get one with all in it.


----------



## LucyD

AmbikaGR said:


> Oh my, how big Lucy looks now compared to that first pictutre you posted of you holding her.


I know... she is growing too fast!  But that is part of everything and I'm loving every single part of it.


----------



## Bryana

I have to contribute to this never-ender


----------



## laylasparents

Me, Jimmy and Layla! 8 Weeks old!


----------



## LucyD

laylasparents said:


> Me, Jimmy and Layla! 8 Weeks old!


 
Aww, so beautiful!


----------



## Debles

yes, great pic!


----------



## JBAMM

Here's Merlin at 4 1/2 months and the kids (13 and 11).


----------



## forthelovefomax

Family Picture from last Christmas.









Backyard water fun with the kids.


----------



## KitFox1011

Here are a couple I had my girlfriend take the other day with Malibu :


----------



## Pudden

some self-portraits on a winter walk


----------



## Allie

Hi Pudden, where in AK are you? We lived in Kodiak for a number of years, and hubby still fishes there.

Here's my Allie girl, took this picture with my new camera.. and I was thrilled to get such a great picture of her face!

Allie - love mooch!


----------



## Lucky's mom

Pudden it looks ccccoldddd there.........BRRRR


----------



## SoGolden

*Harry and Me*

Here we are on Christmas Day 2008. He is nearly 6 months old and 60 pounds! Notice some of my GRF Christmas cards in the background. They extended around the room. Thanks again everyone who participated.


----------



## MissRue

Love this thread. 

Here's a couple. The first is Me and Rylee a few months ago, and the second is Chloe sleeping in my arms tonight.


----------



## GRZ

Oh my! Has the Pudden been hanging around the wolves!


----------



## SoGolden

*Cradling the Pup in Your Arms*



MissRue said:


> Love this thread.
> 
> ....the second is Chloe sleeping in my arms tonight.


Harry used to do that--about 3 months and 45 pounds ago:uhoh: 
whoa!


----------



## flyaway

Riley and me, with Zoe in front:


----------



## magiclover

Here is our latest. First family picture with Jazz.


----------



## Olliver

Oliver and I having a nap after his bath


----------



## paddy44

*paddy our baby*

hey all im new on here so just a few pics of our little paddy cheers guys gals xx


my first day home, been a long day for a lil guy like me night night
ohhh whats this weird white thing on the floor not seen it before
its a dogs life
just cute fluffy me afta a few days being in my new house
but mummy i like this bed better than mine!!
aww a cuddle with mummy
a few weeks later i know how to sit when mummy tells me those classes are good!
again me showing of my skills
i got camra shy and im now nearly 5 months old!! look at me merry xmas all!
me today 5/1/09 acting all innocent hehe


----------



## AndyFarmer

Paddy is a cutie!!!! Where are you in the pics??? You're supposed to be in there with her so we know what you look like too! Welcome to the forum


----------



## paddy44

AndyFarmer said:


> Paddy is a cutie!!!! Where are you in the pics??? You're supposed to be in there with her so we know what you look like too! Welcome to the forum


 
well his mum is a bit shy to but here i am


----------



## AmbikaGR

I LOVE the "bed" picture. In a couple of months she won't be able to fit much more than her head in that spot. That is one of those photos you will treasure for eternity! Take good care of it!

Welcome to the forum and no need to be shy. We don't bite, well at least not big bites


----------



## AndyFarmer

paddy44 said:


> well his mum is a bit shy to but here i am


There you are! And Happy 18th?? Can't be shy on this forum  oooopps I called Paddy a girl earlier SORRY!


----------



## paddy44

AndyFarmer said:


> There you are! And Happy 18th?? Can't be shy on this forum  oooopps I called Paddy a girl earlier SORRY!


yh it was my 18th last yr and its ok must be an american thing lol


----------



## AmbikaGR

paddy44 said:


> yh it was my 18th last yr and its ok must be an american thing lol


Careful there young lady, you are close to getting biten.  I think that was a shot at me. :gotme: And yes I too called Paddy a girl and for that I will apologize. :sorry: But don't push it! :nono:


----------



## AndyFarmer

AmbikaGR said:


> Careful there young lady, you are close to getting biten.  I think that was a shot at me. :gotme: And yes I too called Paddy a girl and for that I will apologize. :sorry: But don't push it! :nono:


I messed up too on Paddy....totally an American thing!! ROFL


----------



## caddis

*First attempt at pic's*

Well we'll see if I can figure this out.
Here's my new Shelby :wavey::wavey:.


----------



## olik

caddis said:


> Well we'll see if I can figure this out.
> Here's my new Shelby :wavey::wavey:.


and this is your shoe? Where are you?


----------



## WLR

GoldenLover84 said:


> Hooray for horrible pictures!!! :


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I'll fix that. How's the B&W version?


----------



## Jerseygirl

Our kids and Taco Xmas07








The whole gang (well, except for the bunny...)Xmas 08


----------



## ilovemydogs

Here's me with my dogs. Can you see why I like the red ones?


----------



## bainesms

This is a pic of my wife and her dog Bear, taken about a year ago.


----------



## caddis

Shelby aka IPEEALOT and me exhausted from training


----------



## Shelby91

caddis said:


> Well we'll see if I can figure this out.
> Here's my new Shelby :wavey::wavey:.



What a FANTASTIC Name!!


----------



## Shelby91

I got bored so I decided to take some pictures on the Photo Booth on my computer. Max is the one I am kissing, Bogey is laying down. He was tired (I also forgot it was on the four picture in a row setting lol)
http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e208/littlebunni1991/Photo12.jpg

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e208/littlebunni1991/Photo13.jpg

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e208/littlebunni1991/Photo2_2.jpg


----------



## jaireen

me and dulce on her 6-month birthday last aug. 2008...









here's another one...









then me and mr. barney at the vets when he had parvo...









we lost him a week later to parvo/distemper...


----------



## jamesp

Sully with me and my wife August 2008


----------



## Scubasteve198

Tori and Tucker just hanging out.










Taylor and Tucker hanging out


----------



## sddeadeye

Phoenix and I (please excuse the mess). I think we were both a little tired.


----------



## spruce

taken mid-Jan 2009 by SIL's iphone. lst pic ever of us all since Bridger came in our lives last April. I wanna iphone! (but not monthly service charge!)


----------



## Sama

*Shayna and me*

Here's a picture of Shayna and me on Halloween, 2007 :


----------



## AmbikaGR

Sama said:


> Here's a picture of Shayna and me on Halloween, 2007 :


I see you dressed up as Superdog but who is Shayna suppose to be?


----------



## paula bedard

I just went through the entire Thread and took a walk down memory lane...Hooch was there. It was a good walk.


----------



## Ada'sMom

Here is Ada and I when we first met (6wks old) it was love at first sight!!


----------



## ssories

*Leo and Kayla*

Some pretty bad pictures of us, but now you know who we are! We are new to the forum. Leo is 5 months old.


----------



## BeauShel

paula bedard said:


> I just went through the entire Thread and took a walk down memory lane...Hooch was there. It was a good walk.


 
I go thru it every now and then. Nice to see all the new faces.


----------



## AtticusJordie

Welcome to the forum, Kayla. Your pup is a real 'looker'! 

All the way from NZ, too, huh?

Cool!

SJ


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Pictures of you and your goldens*

First photo is me and my angel Cody five years ago. Second shot is me with Finn on his second day home, I believe.


----------



## Sama

AmbikaGR said:


> I see you dressed up as Superdog but who is Shayna suppose to be?


: Silly!! I was super girl with Crazy Hair powers - Shayna was super girl with the real 'Save the world' powers


----------



## olik

*here is our last photo .X-mas 2008*


----------



## xtine77

pics of me & saskja

:


----------



## missmarstar

I have way too many pictures of me and my dogs  I have more with Sam because he's such a ham for the camera... Dill tends to get camera shy or want to stick his nose on the lens lol


----------



## ScoutsMom12

This is Scout and me the day i got him for Christmas, later that afternoon i snuck him into my hockey game in my bag. This is the only one i really have because i cant find my camera charger


----------



## Artie&Allie

*Me and my pups*

Artie and Allie at about 8 weeks old


----------



## Artie&Allie

*Me and my pups*

Artie and Allie at about 8 weeks old. They're almost 9 months now.

View attachment 44423


----------



## Karen519

*Pictures*

Here are Smooch, Snobear and I:


----------



## olik

here is more updated look


----------



## Rick Stewart

*Kody and I*










Heres Kody and I chillin!


----------



## sampsons mommy

sampson and i during his first vist to the snowy mountains of albuquerque!


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004

Here is one of Neo and his daddy resting and one of the 3 of us. The quality isn't that great because it was super sunny outside and we couldn't hold Neo's attention. He kept getting distracted by kids playing. All I wanted was for him to give me one decent family picture. :doh:


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

Us at the beach t his weekend!


----------



## kblinkgirlie182

*Me and Buddy*

Buddy and I and Buddy with his daddy, Jon


----------



## Gldntrsur

*Cramer and I*

We were walking on the rocks in Camden, ME


----------



## Ripley's Mom

*Daddy's "little" girl*










Technically she's NOT LAYING on the couch


----------



## SamRBailey

Then:








And Now:


----------



## amy22

awwww!!!


----------



## Ripley's Mom

She's almost as "helpful" as my cat.


----------



## kira

The day I adopted him. At a rest stop somewhere in California, on our drive home to Seattle from San Francisco.









HE was a great party dog... This picture was taken about 5 minutes before I passed out on the floor using him as a pillow


----------



## Muddypaws

I don't have any pictures of me and the dogs accept this one. I am always the one behind the camera.....:doh:








Kirby's first day home and meeting Darby


----------



## Joe

OK , that would be me with Kia and Lila... :wavey:


----------



## paula bedard

Good to see ya enjoying life Joe! You should post pics of the girls more often, they're beautiful.


----------



## Joe

I take them out for a swim or just a long walk every day, I just don't get to take too many photos where I'd be with them.

Here is couple of fairly recent photos of Kia and Lila alone. One with me and one of me bending the tree... my hobby


----------



## Noey

hmmm I only have a few, as Noah grew.


----------



## bpatters69

Post pictures of my dog and me.... only if I must...lol


----------



## Victorialands

Here we are on out first ferry ride. (well her first!)










Here is her and my DH I just love her smile in all her pics.









Sorry for the giant pics! I am not that good with things like that.


----------



## mm03gn

oooh I really like how this thread is getting more use  I LOVE putting faces to names, it actually makes me very happy... I feel like everyone here are my "golden friends". When I'm particularily "chatty" and perhaps a tad annoying while DH is watching the hockey game, he will sometimes say say..."hmmm why don't you go tell that to your "golden friends". haha if I didn't love the man so much, I might take offense to that...: 

So.... with that being said, here are a few more of me and my girlies! (and some of him I guess, since he loves the information I get from this place too!! )


...Going through my pictures I realize that DH does not spontaneously pick up the camera and take pictures of me with the dogs as I do of him. I'll have to post some of me without them in it, sorry about that!

Here's DH with the pups at the park...










And him with Bailey in the kitchen, demonstrating that golden retrievers are, indeed, lap dogs 










Here's us before my work Xmas party this year back in November...sorry for the fuzziness, forgot the flash apparantly!










And pictures of us with our our newest obsession - 2 of our best friends just had a baby and he is such a love! He's definitely getting our clocks ticking  My mom will be so happy to hear that we aren't still saying "we're never having kids"!


----------



## WLR

Well finally I have a picture of me & Piper during one our "Country Dogs of the Somerset Hills", Meetup hikes on 4/18. 

99 percent of the time I'm the one behind the camera. :curtain:

.


----------



## BeauShel

WLR said:


> Well finally I have a picture of me & Piper during one our "Country Dogs of the Somerset Hills", Meetup hikes on 4/18.
> 
> 99 percent of the time I'm the one behind the camera. :curtain:
> 
> .


 
Great picture and nice to put a face to the voice.


----------



## shortcake23

This is an older picture (a couple of months old) but here's my fiancé and I at Mia's puppy graduation (not her most recent graduation).


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Our family at Easter with Tucker. Murphy didn't sit still to pose!


----------



## Ripley's Mom

Here is one of Ripley and her Dad, never has there been two better friends.


----------



## RENEESDOG

:wavey:Heres one of Crockett and me during our recent camping trip, I usually have the camera so there's not too Many of the 2 of us. DH took this one.


----------



## Angel Rose

Here is Maggie and me at Plum Island


----------



## johne

*Ben and Dexter*

Ben and Dexter from MA. Seven months old.


----------



## sunshinesmom

I hate pictures with me in them so just only look at Riley - in the chair - and Carson. We're at the open house for Med Vet's new oncology center. This is Riley's last photo - taken after we stopped chemo and before he started to feel bad. We were in "super spoil mode" then and having a great time.


----------



## Duke's Momma

This is a fun thread!

Okay, the first is of my husband and Duke and the second is me and Duke. (actually, the one of Dee and Duke is when Duke was at 104#!)

Both were several years ago, but they're all I have I think.


----------



## sammydog

Ok here is a recent picture of Mira and I from field training


----------



## SadieNDave

Here's the most recent picture of me and Sadie at the beach.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Here's a more recnt pic of Miles and I, it was taken this weekend while we napped on the couch.


----------



## Gwen

Nyg & I @ the Gravenhurst waterfront! (Nyg obviously wasn't interested in getting his picture 
taken!)


Ron (BIGDAWG) & Nyg - yes, it was VERY windy!



Riley, Razz & Nyg (& me too) February 2009.


----------



## esSJay

Here's Molson and I when he was about 3½ months old, taken in May of 2009.


----------



## tobelevski

Toby and me


----------



## tobelevski

My dad, Toby, Indy and me.
Only Indy and me left.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Aaaaww...sigh...just went back to look at the first page of this thread....
Miss ya Hooch!



TheHooch said:


> This is an old one but River and I look the same the puppy is now the 90 lb mama of the new puppies Laurel.


----------



## Chelsea(NL)

*Daddy, Jenna, and Chelsea*

Chelsea sharing the affection with new baby sister.


----------



## mary624

GoldenLover84 said:


>



THAT is adorable.
Really.
mary


----------



## Ripley's Mom

These are two of my favorite shots of Ripley and I.

Ripley's Dad


----------



## Rick Stewart

*Kody and I*

Here he is when he was around 3or4 months and now at 7 months. He thinks hes a human. He has to be in our lap or he gets upset.


----------



## Purpledragon2

Hello,this is a great forum and I think I have to do this official initiation of my buddy Riley....here goes : 

This is Riley and me.


By purpledragon2

Riley was adopted from the SPCA last month and they told me he is 6 years old...he is my first dog. Does he look ok for a 6 yr old ? 

This is my daughter Rae and Riley . 


By purpledragon2


----------



## Nicole74

This was taken last weekend after I got home from the Mall of America. Bailey was in her kennel all day and she missed us. She wouldn't get off of my lap that whole evening.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Nicole74 said:


> This was taken last weekend after I got home from the Mall of America. Bailey was in her kennel all day and she missed us. She wouldn't get off of my lap that whole evening.


That's an adorable picture!  I can't believe they are this small when you first bring them home! They grow up so fast!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Here's our first picture together! They day we brought her home!  










And the most recent one:


----------



## fbama73

Trixie and I


----------



## musicgirl

Thought I'd add to this beautiful collection =)

Teddy in the snow

Chillin' out on the porch

Our Chirstmas Spirit

When we were both younger =p


----------



## Phiddler

It is so great to see what everyone looks like and puts faces to names. Everyone has such happy great dogs!

Here are a few of Zip helping me at work - 


























I guess I need more pictures of Zip and I together


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I thought I had posted in this thread before...Here's a couple of pictures from me and Gus the other morning (he was too tired to run away!) and an old pic of me, my husband, and Gus from when he was only 4 months old...almost 2 years ago! I can't believe he's so old.


----------



## Golden Miles' Dad

Here's two more of Miles and I at the park the other day....


----------



## KatieandAngie

Purpledragon2 said:


> Hello,this is a great forum and I think I have to do this official initiation of my buddy Riley....here goes :
> 
> This is Riley and me.
> 
> 
> By purpledragon2
> 
> Riley was adopted from the SPCA last month and they told me he is 6 years old...he is my first dog. Does he look ok for a 6 yr old ?
> 
> This is my daughter Rae and Riley .
> 
> 
> By purpledragon2


 
He looks GREAT for any age. Congrats!


----------



## KatieandAngie

Katie with my Wife Vicky









Me and Angie when we first got her


----------



## Goldenz2

*My new addition *

Halo and I 

Halo is the newest addition to my family!


----------



## BeauShel

that is a great picture of the both of you. So happy and congratulations.


----------



## ardita

*Me&Zippy*

This is me and Zippy, he was 2 months (first one is edited, couldn't find the original sorry)


----------



## kody's_mama

Kody and I


----------



## serenity

Some pics of me, my boyfriend and my son all with Kaylee (oldest to newest and VERY pic heavy!)


----------



## hmburg

Newton and I at Malden Park in Windsor, on, Canada


----------



## MelandEl

me and sophie <3


----------



## Bob Dylan

A very windy day at Cape May Beach with Dylan and Erica!


----------



## stan and ollie

Bob Dylan said:


> A very windy day at Cape May Beach with Dylan and Erica!


What a great picture of you and and Dylan and Erica!


----------



## Champ

Figured out how to turn on the self-timer on the camera...me and Champ.


----------



## BeauShel

I love that picture of you and Champ. Especially with him leaning his head on yours. True love.


----------



## maya111

Champ said:


> Figured out how to turn on the self-timer on the camera...me and Champ.


Totally love that picture! Beautiful!


----------



## xmbenj

im using it as my profile photo. but i only have 1 dog, that would be the one on my right ( cream colored). photo taken a year ago. my dog is already 1 year and 8 months


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Getting attacked by three goldens


----------



## maya111

I have two recent ones... One's my new avatar pic.


----------



## FinnTastic

This is a picture of Finn and I at a very small pumpkin patch in PA.


----------



## Minnesota Rosie

Here is one of Rosie and me, taken by my 3 1/2 year old son.


----------



## neilcvx

me and hamish at his 1st beach trip (with me) at a very cold scottish beach


----------



## naga.pree

TheHooch said:


> This is an old one but River and I look the same the puppy is now the 90 lb mama of the new puppies Laurel.


Awwww! This is so cute


----------



## naga.pree

Phiddler said:


> It is so great to see what everyone looks like and puts faces to names. Everyone has such happy great dogs!
> 
> Here are a few of Zip helping me at work -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I need more pictures of Zip and I together


This is so sweet


----------



## naga.pree

Joe said:


> I take them out for a swim or just a long walk every day, I just don't get to take too many photos where I'd be with them.
> 
> Here is couple of fairly recent photos of Kia and Lila alone. One with me and one of me bending the tree... my hobby


Kia and Lila are so beautiful  Love them


----------



## naga.pree

Ada'sMom said:


> Here is Ada and I when we first met (6wks old) it was love at first sight!!


You are one lucky mom


----------



## naga.pree

The first picture is the latest photo of Molly. She s six and a half months old now 

The second picture is of Molly when we got her home. And the third is Molly and me at the Grand Canyon


----------



## dellie_4eva

me and angel


----------



## Olliver

Oliver with his most favorite family member.....his daddy


----------



## Shadowboxer

I'm always the one behind the camera...but here's one from yesterday at the park that I forced my bf to take.


----------



## ZeppGold

This a picture of the dogs and I on a hike with my husband last week. This is the first picture of me with all the dogs. If I could just get the cat in there.


----------



## xmbenj

pics im posting are soo big sorry


----------



## xmbenj

pics im posting are soo big sorry


----------



## Hiroko

Everyone is looking very nice with their doggies


----------



## zephyr

Here are some (semi-recent) shots of Oscar & I! (though no good ones of Oscar and my boyfriend, I shall have to remedy that...)

#1 - Towel drying after Oscar's first bath!
#2 - Playing in the hallway... he usually likes to sit on top of me.
#3 - Oscar investigates my lunch with his nose... "What's that?? Some bagel?? Why wasn't I invited??"


----------



## starshine

hey ho .. I haven't been here for a while - sorry about this - but much has changed in our life .. we moved to another town and started a new life .. just my kiddies, pinja and myself - but we're doing GREAT - as you can see 
hope you're all doing fine


----------



## cola3812

Here are some shots of my two sweet boys. The first three photos are of our newest puppy - Tucker. The last photo is of Sampson and I. We lost Sampson this summer to cancer.


----------



## kayelliex

Not sure which ones have already been posted so sorry if you've seen it!

My sister (4) and me (6) when we first got Babin', then on bottom Sarah was 16 and I was 18.  Same spot in the living room -new couch- and he's in the exact same position.










He looks unhappy because I was trying to keep him still, but he always gets on my bed and runs around.










He's getting white.










First thing in the morning! He missed me 'cause I was visiting from college.










Daily ride.










This was pretty cool.












Just noticed I mentioned many different names. They're all the same dog.


----------



## sajcobitsj

This is a very recent picture of marley running in the snow! (8 months)









And this is one when he was 4 months old


----------



## Tessa's Mom

*Tessa at three years old!!!*

She is such a doll. Here with mu hubby in a gorgeous place nearby.


----------



## starshine

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 
Thousand greetings and best wishes from Switzerland


----------



## Daisy and Rita

Daisy aged 5 months


----------



## molly babe

I wish i could but i dont now how to do it :doh:


----------



## mikhal

Hi everyone! I've posted for a while, but recently discovered this thread.
Here are a few pics of me and Sara, who is 7 years old.

Cheers,

Mikhal


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh my gosh, is that Sara and you?? How nice to put faces with the names!! Wonderful pictures, looks like you two have a lot of fun together. Sara is BEAUTIFUL!! :wave:


----------



## Bogey's Mom

Oh! Oh! Not a great picture, but my first with BOTH of my babies!!!!


----------



## Sana&Nastya

-Hello to all! It is me and my dog- Sana!:wavey:


----------



## CrazyBayley

This is my first post on this forum. Bayley is 3 months old now and is very active. Here are a few pictures of her and I.


----------



## regspeir

*Cooper*

Cooper's 1st day home @ 7 weeks


----------



## GRTigger

don't mind how I look, I just love how my dog looks


----------



## zeke11

Here I am with Duffy and Teddy on New Years Eve:










Kris


----------



## Bella's mom

Here's one of me and my Bella from not too long ago...


----------



## Azzy

Toby with my Dad and my little brother.


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom

Here's me and Simon! He's getting so big...


----------



## Golden_Lover

*Pictures of Charlie and me*






I swear I wasn't choking him, but it was hard to get him to sit still. When I get on the floor he thinks it's play time. :bowl:


----------



## Bob Dylan

I just took this picture of Bob and Dylan, they were watching" You've Got Mail "


----------



## maggie1951

Still think this is a good one of Ray and Charlie


----------



## Bob Dylan

maggie1951 said:


> Still think this is a good one of Ray and Charlie


 
Give Bob a couple of hours and a couple of beers and he would look just like Ray!


----------



## Sienna's Mom

Here's some newer ones of Sienna and I :


----------



## MyJaxson

Jaxson and I (Lindsay FYI)









Will was nice enough to get a photo of us relaxing... I will get him back









Will and Jaxson making me breakfast... yummmy bacon


----------



## Golden_Lover

Maggie I love this picture!


----------



## 2golddogs

Jackson and Kosmo are so happy dad can take a break from shoveling and plowing to play with them.








Randy got a picture of us in the gazebo drying out from playing in the snow.


----------



## maggiesmommy

Bad picture, but the only one of the two of us.


----------



## Nola09




----------



## kaysy

I don't know how to attach a picture. Go to my page for picture of me and Marty...got his CGC today!


----------



## mullietucksmom




----------



## xnatalie

Here is a picture of Oliver and me from this morning  Sorry it's in black and white!


----------



## cyman1964uk

*Abs and me ...*


----------



## AmandaSmelser

Two pics from our weekend hiking trip by Austin, TX


----------



## msteeny28

*My Gracie and Me*

I had to search just to find this one, I have hundreds of pics of just her, but none of her and me..


----------



## Sophie_Mom

My daughter (Megan), Sophie, and I ringing in the New Year!


----------



## CrystalG

Finally, I got some pics of me and Max. Mind you they are not the best pics but they are a start! Ugh, I hate getting my picture taken..LOL


----------



## MILLIESMOM

John with Brie, Pearl, Brie and I.


----------



## BearValley

*Finally!*

Allie, Luna & Myself this morning on our 27F walk.
(I should have taken the hood off, doh!)


----------



## ginzig

Sleeping husbands with our dogs are always funny, so here's my hubby with Ginger:


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever

I just thought I would add this picture from my visit with our puppy Kingston (5 weeks, 2 days) yesterday. He's not home yet, but 3 more weeks is the big day  Our first picture together:


----------



## kira

Murphy and I!


----------



## Mal

This is the only picture I have of both of us right now. He's 5 weeks old here and we just picked him out!


----------



## maggiesmommy

Kira, Murphy looks like he's going to throw up.


----------



## amy22

I just LOVE looking at all the pictures of the cutie dogs and their owners!!!


----------



## Ranger

I wish I had a good photo to add of me and Ranger. The flash always makes me look super ghostly or else it looks like I'm hugging a big black nothing. The few normal lighting pics I have of us...Ranger looks like I'm torturing him or sad or...whatever. I have one Christmas one where I'm hugging him and he looks like he's begging the person taking the pic to come rescue him.


----------



## CosbysMommy

I can finally post here!


----------



## AmbikaGR

CosbysMommy said:


> I can finally post here!



Congratulations!!! It appears it was well worth the wait!!!


----------



## turtle66

Great pictures !!!

Here are some from our family -
The first one does have the subtitle: All women united 
The second one is my husband Rainer and Lilly at the beach last summer
and in the last one
is spoiled Lilly swimming with me in the pool
:wavey:


----------



## woodjack

Woody and me in 2006 and woody and deb below



















me and woody again. and me deb and jack Christmas eve 09


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

Here are Jenni and Caesar. Jenni is on the left and Caesar on the right. Caesar was my dog before he went to play and wait for me. Jenni is my wife's dog. But I spend way more time with her since Caesar left.


----------



## rickstar619

my 11 week old maximo


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

I am relatively new to the forum, and had a great time looking through all the pics and putting faces to some of the names I see regularly on the board!
What a great looking bunch of pups we all have - and hey we're not so bad ourselves!
Here are a few of me with the pups...Like others, I'm usually the one behind the lens, but there are a few...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Here I am with my bridge girl FeatherRiverSam, Sammie, my first Golden getting ready to head out where else but fishing....
(As you can see I sent this picture to dear sweet Mom on Mother's Day back in 2005) 












And here I am with my current rescue / goofball Woodrow, Woody, getting back from where else but a good day's fishing...











I think fishing (Fly-Fishing) and dogs (particularly Golden's) make the heart grow younger.

Pete


----------



## julinem

Samson, Julie & McKenzie. Here we are in living color. I had to take a photo for I am usually behind the camera. LOL! (I added the last picture because it is a little better of me--smiling).


----------



## missmarstar

Me and my handsome boys


----------



## Duke's Mommy

No pics of me and Duke - I'm always the one behind the camera too! This is one with the grandpuppy Paxton, my daughters golden. "Paxi" is 2 years old and beautiful! :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Didn't get Shadow in this picture. He was looking for his ball, but this is me and Tucker hiding behind the Hosta.


----------



## Mms

Gracie and I hiking in El Paso, Texas and Las Cruces, New Mexico.


----------



## Montana's Mommy

*Me and Levi*

Beve and Levi (almost 6 months old)


----------



## zeke11

Duffy and I at Basic Obedience graduation in May:










Kris


----------



## Karen519

*Love all of these pictures*

Here are Snobear, Smooch, and Tonka and I!!

First picture is of Snobear, Second Pic is my sister, Ronnie and I and Smooch, Third picture is of Smooch and I,
and last pic is of me, our pool and deck before it was opened and Tonka, our 10 month old Samoyed.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

A couple of Enzo and mommy (mee! lol)

















Enzo Furrari and his daddy in front of a real Ferrari (he was named after Enzo Ferrari - the creator of Ferraris)









And my FAVORITE picture of Enzo ever...sleeping w/ his daddy the morning after we got him.


----------



## Karen519

*Loving*

JUST *loving seeing all the pictures of GRF members and their dogs!!**Kimm*: Can hardly see you behind the HOSTA!!! 

Great picture of you and Shadow though!!!


----------



## Tombstone

Morgan, me, and the other babies.


----------



## RunsCreek

Cash and his owner Chance on the Blue Ridge Parkway...


----------



## AsaDog

*Asa & I*

Here's Asa & I the day I brought him home, just 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Karen519

*Pictures of Smooch*

Here are some pictures of my 11 year Old Rescued Golden Retriever, Smooch!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping.

Everyone post pics of you and your Golden!!


----------



## amy22

Heres Holly, Misty, and I the day I brought Holly home.


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

Amy:

What a beautiful picture of the three of you girls!!


----------



## Sollicitat Luna Mare

Luna at 4 weeks old, such a tiny thing then! My first time ever seeing her as well as the day I picked her out. 










Luna at 12 weeks. Getting darker and smarter. Blurry from my neighbor girl taking it. Working on high five


----------



## Sheamus

*Sheamus and Me.*

This is a picture of my 11 month old Golden...Sheamus, he is such a wonderful dog!


----------



## Azzy

Quick Picture of Me and Toby (sleeping)....Liked this picturee so I'm postingg it.


----------



## StickyToedGeckos

This one was taken a year ago... before we lost Zoe to cancer.. We used it at our wedding and had our guests sign it instead of a guest book.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen and Smooch*

Karen and Smooch


----------



## AmandaSmelser

Some quick shots with the phone of me and William.


----------



## Ranger

I finally got one where Ranger doesn't look super depressed. He doesn't look happy, but at least it's not his sad, grumpy face!


----------



## kira

Here are a couple of Murphy and I:


----------



## Misslane&lois

here we go with Krypto!



















Krypto + my fiance


----------



## BrandiNichole

My beautiful Sadie and myself.


----------



## Neeko13

Me, Nitey & Nash on Nitro's 11th B day......






This one taken, some time ago....still !:--heart: it!!!!!


----------



## crh131

this is from last month..he is so much bigger now.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Tombstone said:


> Morgan, me, and the other babies.


 
Nice babies!! Morgan is cute, too.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Here's my husband and Cosmo. I can't believe we don't have any photos of me and him. I guess I'm always the photographer!


----------



## GldnMom

I love seeing all of these great pictures!

Here is one of me (Leslie) and super trooper (Cooper).


----------



## Debles

me , Selka and Gunner


----------



## amy22

Love the pictures!!! Deb, that one of the three of you is so nice.


----------



## silver39

Here is a picture of my owner Sylvia, and of coarse me , Charlie. This was after my elbow surgery, and I have to say that I am feeling much better!


----------



## AmbikaGR

Hey Charlie
Good to see you and very HAPPY you are feeling better!!! :wavey:


----------



## Lilliam

OH, oh, I can play now!!!! Max is 12 weeks old today!

Max and me!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Gunner and me kayaking*


----------



## Sana&Nastya




----------



## sandyb

This is me with Jazz and Jett.


----------



## Muddypaws

A couple pictures of me and Kirby at Rally class


----------



## Darcy's mom

Darcy being a bed hog, and a few with us backpacking


----------



## rem55555

The picture on the left I am with Dylan . The picture on the right I'm with Tramp. The picture on the bottom I'm with Apollo.


----------



## jasmine's mom-mom

I know that we are supposed to put pictures on here. I would love to put pictures of my girl but I don't know how. Could someone help me with this?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Tombstone said:


> Morgan, me, and the other babies.


 

LOVE, Love, love the cars....Our human daughter is named after Mr Carroll Shelby and he 67 Shelby Mustang.....Oh and the pup is ADORABLE!!!! LOL....


----------



## BayBeams

*Sunday at the park*

Every Sunday we get together with friends at the park to train and chat and relax. I thought this picture of my pups showed their personalities. Baxter with the leash in his mouth is a real goofball. Beau is yawning, bored with the whole idea and Baylee would much rather be somewhere else. Gotta love um....


----------



## BaileyBo

*Bailey and me*

Here's a picture of Bailey and I on her 3rd birthday, taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## Karen519

*Jasmine's Mom-Mom*

Jasmine's Mom

If you want to email me a pic of Jasmine and you and remind me it goes in this thread I will post it for you.

[email protected]


----------



## Bell

I'll post a photo of me in the first crade.The third little girl from the left,in front.Gosh, i was so little....Just found the photo and can't believe it...Feels strange after so much time.19 years ago.








And here is one of my boy when he was little.


----------



## katelyn29

*Dakota and I*

Here are a couple pictures of Dakota and me and a couple with all three of us. Still don't have any with my little Sierra yet.


----------



## yoda

the family waffles...


----------



## SarahJean

She's not a golden, but she sure is pretty!


----------



## AlanK

Our Family


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

All my children


----------



## EvilNessCroft

It's great to see everyone with their pups!

Here's 2 pictures of Molly and me at the cottage!


----------



## Wendy427

EvilNessCroft said:


> It's great to see everyone with their pups!
> 
> Here's 2 pictures of Molly and me at the cottage!


What beautiful photos! Definitely frame-worthy!


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Yes, you're right. Thanks to my mom!


----------



## AmbikaGR

EvilNessCroft said:


> It's great to see everyone with their pups!
> 
> Here's 2 pictures of Molly and me at the cottage!


OH MY!!! I just LOVE the second one!!!


----------



## KellyH

*Gone, but not forgotten*

Me and my darling Bridget - now at the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Starfire5

KellyH - what beautiful pictures! They made me so sad for you though. Hope you're doing OK. It's so hard to lose such a precious girl ...


----------



## KellyH

Thank you Starfire5. I'm currently visiting family overseas and it helps to be out of my house. It's so sad and lonely without her. Taking it day by day. I am already looking for a new puppy - and it looks like I'll be able to bring one home in the New Year. Can't live without Goldens. So wonderful that you have 3!


----------



## Swampcollie

Here I am with my youngest child "Angel" last April.


----------



## Sana&Nastya

Me and Sana on Dog Show


----------



## woodjack

Near talkeetna, at a denali lookout stop. Jack(golden retriever) and Ramsay(black dog)


----------



## sdain31y

*Jazz and I*

Feb 2009 Savannah GA


----------



## SamanthaF

A couple of me and Hunter 
(my mom just took these about 1hr ago)


----------



## Paul88

Thats me,my mom & fluffy my old pet who passed away .. I missed her ! I'll upload a photo of me and my new puppy Sasha soon


----------



## Einherjar

Such a nice photos


----------



## Champ

Me and Champ on October 10th  Had to use the self timer and tripod for this one.


----------



## BuffStuff

Me and the Buff


----------



## GINGIOLA

*GINGER and us*

Ginger and us


----------



## Sam's Mom

Pics with our Sammy Dog last Christmas. 
RIP our sweet Tahnee Sam I Am (June 22, 1997 - September 6, 2010).


----------



## maggiesmommy

Beautiful family...so sorry for your loss. I lost a Sammi dog, too, almost 4 yrs ago...she was about your Sammy's age.


----------



## molly12

I hope you don't mind that a new user adds her pics here ?  This is me and Molly


----------



## Karen519

*Here is post from Molly12*

Molly12 asked that someone post this here!!

Today, 07:43 AM 
molly12 
New Member Join Date: Oct 2010
Location: Poland
Posts: 4 

a Polish Golden Retriever called Molly  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello I am new on the forum. We want to say Hi to all of you. My name is Molly and my best friends name is Nina. We live in a small town in Poland but Nina comes from NYC and she always tells me what a wonderful city it is and that the golden retrievers over there are so different. She promised that she will give me a little brother from the US so I can see by myself I was born 8 years ago and I was a mom once of 9 beautifull puppies. Nina found a very handsom guy for the dad of them. Both of us are very healthy and have fabolous champion bloodlines - what ever that means I am english creme (as you will see on my photos - Nina is a photographer so there will be plenty of them). Up to now I had a bigger but younger brother, Tyson, he was a German Shepard but he had heart problems and passed away in January When we arrived at our home there was also Mr. Bruno who was a cat he was the one to teach us how to play, fight, and take care of each other. I don't remember him to good cause he was an older man and died when we were one year old. Lately, Nina brought home another cat this time a small russion blue girl which is so crazy that she turned our whole life upside down she has to sleep on me and when she's not asleep she steels my food and toys or bights my ears and tail, but even athough I love her very much Nina also told me that I will be a mommy once again I am very happy cause this time one of my daughters will live with us I couldn't stand giving my babies away so now we will keep atleast one Oh gosh I wrote so much... hope I didn't bore you Thank you for your time !


----------



## molly12

I wanted to move this to galleries not to our goldens with us but even thought thank you for help


----------



## AlanK

I will try and post Nina's picture in the Gallery for you.


----------



## PeytonsMommy

Me & Puppy Peyton! 










This is me & Peyton when he was still just a baby (Phils were in the World Series for the second year!) 










This is the most recent pic I have of him and I together...it was at his birthday pawty! I rented an indoor dog park and he got to run free with his friends, it was so cute! (In case you're wondering, the hat didn't last long.)


----------



## maggiesmommy

I know that I have already posted a pic of me an my Maggie, but, this one was taken Saturday at Deep Creek Lake in Oakland, MD


----------



## Jleway

The first is my Penny and me when I was little.
The second is Lady and me when she was little, and then the third one is Lady and me in the snow last winter.
The forth is my Leia and me in my senior pics.


----------



## terryj

Nickie at 5 months


----------



## DianaM

Here is Gracie and me a couple weeks ago.


----------



## carwink

As of now I just have these two pics...as my puppy will not be home with us till Saturday morning (which by then I know I will have MANY pictures of our lil pup, Tulo, as I can imagine he will be taking up all my pictures on my camera...but for now here are the two pictures that I have with my baby!


----------



## mygoldenkids

Here are my girls...
The first picture is me with my new puppy, Molly--this was taken about a week ago.

The second picture is me with my Maggie as a puppy (about the same age as Molly is now) in 1999--she is now at the Bridge.


----------



## abbs

Me and me mates  they'd had a good run...


----------



## Maxs Mom

Everyone... ALL these pictures are wonderful. I finally had time to go through and finish going through. It made me tear up, knowing some of our members are not here (Hooch) and certainly the photos of those who have since gone on to the bridge. 

I will try to get a "family" picture with hubby and ALL my girls this holiday season and post. Debles... the picture of you, your hubby, Gunner and Selka was breathtaking. You need to update one with Sasha now.


----------



## Ryoma

my little brother and Malkah


----------



## tp1999

what great looking people and pets!

Here's me with my little one:


----------



## elly

My beautiful Crackers last day


----------



## Kmullen

When i figure out how to post a picture I will


----------



## Karen519

*Karen and smooch*

First Picture is of Smooch and I
Second Picture is of my neighbor's dog, Wrigley, and I.


----------



## Muddypaws

A few pictures from Thanksgiving

Scully, Me and Kirby








Scully, me, Kirby, Mom and Darby








Scully wiggling around and when she finally got all set Darby took off to help take the picture - no cooperation at all!!


----------



## Joe

Kia, Lila and our 3 months old son Matias:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Joe... beautiful pictures. Congratulations on your new baby. He's adorable, and I love the little onesie with a tie.... an executive already! lol


----------



## musicgirl

Last picture I have of me and my Teddy. Taken this Thanksgiving (the Canadian one) Who knew only a few weeks later he'd be gone? He was so happy and life loving. Miss you boy <3


----------



## Kimbiscuit

*Biscuit and I!*

Haha, I actually joined the forum, just so I could post a picture of my goldie. I'm from Malaysia and Biscuit is a 2 (next year 3) year old goldie. Sadly he has hip dysplacia.



















I love him to bits!


----------



## Littlegoo

New member here! I can't believe that I don't have any photos of my Golden and I together, but here are some assorted photos that I have available...which also include our 1.5 year old Newfoundland and my 2 year old human. I guess I will have to take more photos later....


----------



## C's Mom

*Mr. C and Me*

Edited out - sorry!


----------



## bogdus

*Introducing Linda*

This is Linda, a golden retriever puppy.
She was born on September 4th 2010.
By today, she is 12.5 kg


----------



## Angel_Kody

Joe said:


> Kia, Lila and our 3 months old son Matias:


Great to see you, Kia and Lila Joe!! Congratulations on the birth of your son! He is precious!


----------



## Angel_Kody

Here's a fairly recent one of me and Jester.......


----------



## Gwen

The first picture is me with my new boy, Thai, born on October 7, 2010. The second picture is me with my boys, Nygel (3 1/2) & Razz (2).

I will make it my 2011 resolution to get a family picture with the (3) golden boys & their Mom & Dad (Gwen & Ron also known as BIGDAWG)


----------



## onlyelephants

*My goldens, Jester and Cinnamon!*

He is almost four and she is almost two  They are my babies!


----------



## james70

*Nice*

Gwen,
Thai is so Handsome...
Can i know his line?
Thanks


----------



## AtticusJordie

*Welcome!*



bogdus said:


> This is Linda, a golden retriever puppy.
> She was born on September 4th 2010.
> By today, she is 12.5 kg


Welcome to the Forum! Hopefully we'll see more pics of Linda as she grows up!

We hope you and Linda enjoy your stay on the Forum!

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie

*Hi, Joe!*



Joe said:


> Kia, Lila and our 3 months old son Matias:
> 
> View attachment 88173
> 
> View attachment 88176
> 
> View attachment 88175
> 
> View attachment 88177


Great photos of the furkids--and your 'real' one!  Matias is a real sweetie. We hope you and your family have a fantastic 2011!

Peace!

Scott and David (Atticus, Jordie and Scout)


----------



## J.Hendrix

*Hendrix in da House*

:curtain: Hello fellow golden owners...this is my first post ever and usually i'd just be lurking around like i always do but after browsing through several of these pics i suddenly want to post some of my own. This is my big boy Hendrix, well, when he was not such a big boy just yet. 
He's about three months in these pics. The last one is Hendrix meeting my cockatiel, Mikey.


----------



## walexk

Here is one of me and Gable at Christmas.


----------



## LincolnsMom

I just took this one of Linc and I. I'm sick so ignore the sick look lmao.


----------



## Rob's GRs

It is great to see so many GRF members in these pictures with their beloved Golden(s). Keep the pictures coming......


----------



## Charlie1

Wow! A red Golden! Beautiful!


----------



## seagypsy

*bodie boy*

this is my 15 week old baby bodie


----------



## County JR

Spending the afternoon in the woods.


----------



## Philbert

*me and big baby Grace*

me and big baby Grace


----------



## Ninde'Gold

County JR said:


> Spending the afternoon in the woods.


Awesome picture. The woods look scary!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I don't remember if I posted in here before or not. I probably did, but I don't wanna go through 64 pages LOL

Here's Tucker and I:










And an awake picture:


----------



## CAGK71

Here is a picture of me, Storm and my 'bad apple' Kobe. He's trouble but I love him to pieces!

One of Storm with Gabe, my oldest son (6 y.o)

Storm with Kobe, my youngest trouble maker.


----------



## cbourke

This is me and my 6 week old Pup Barney, he is now 10 weeks and naughty as ever!!


----------



## abbs

Great pictures


----------



## seagypsy

*bodie and me*








,


----------



## lolathenunchick

This is Charlie and I during the summer.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom

Here are some photos including me, my goldens, and my son.
First one is Mister and Noah taken 12/21/10 (the last photo taken of Mister - poor sick boy). Next one is Noah and Mister - March 2008 (so cute). Then me & Mister, taken February 2006. The last two is Noah and Zoe, taken June 2009.


----------



## Adk4ster

This is a few years old but it is one of the few I have of Thumper and I. Thumper went to the bridge on the 24th of January.


----------



## tobymason83

toby and I at long beach island


----------



## Chantel

Img_0888.png

img_0889.png

img_0891.jpg


----------



## joanna

Geena and I in the autumn


----------



## Baxter10

*Baxter and me*

Hi All, this is one of Baxter and me before we brought him home; he is around 5 and 1/2 weeks I believe. An older picture I know as he is almost 6 months old now(wow time flies!) but one of my favorites!


----------



## piston

That's Aika, Piston and daddy on our last winter fun trip!!!


----------



## Mavericksparty88

Here is a picture of Sparty and I. I sure do miss the pup.


----------



## JustLexie23

Here, some pics of my baby Lexie:

Two months old on top of her auntie Saharita, and with her beloved friend Eeyore 


















Resting after a loong day (last summer)









At a friends' place a month ago (she loves to visit!)









Last week in our morning walk 









Lexie and me! I LOVE HER SO SO MUCH!!!









Still a pup, looong way to go (and some growing too) and looking forward to every second of it!! couse she's made my world a better place to live in..


----------



## tp1999

my boys








[/IMG]


----------



## missmarstar

Family photo


----------



## starshine

*Enjoying spring - waiting for the summer again *

Here's some pics taken in summer last year at the north sea coast in germany .. we all loved our stay there 
1) me and my Pinja dreaming at sundown 
2) YES - we finally got all of us on one pic 
3) I wanna see the crabs, too


----------



## GoldenGator

My Fiance and I decided to have our picture taken sitting on the beach at sunset... The first picture is all we managed before Dallas realized he was missing the photo op =P


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Goldens always add something nice to a picture and they know it.


----------



## GoldenGator

Some other fun pics...


----------



## LogansMommy

Logan watching TV with me:


----------



## MyBuddy22

Me and Bauer.


----------



## KaMu

Roxy B.


----------



## DoodleZ

*Me and Chuck Steak*

Our regular cuddling. He always wants to be my pillow :










It's usually my husband and Chuck who have the most photos together... they are always doing silly things...



















Staring contest...










Who can stick their tongue out further contest...


----------



## Samlovegolden

Here is the photo of my Golden, Goldie,  Hiii everyone :wavey:


----------



## JavagirlWisc

Here is a picture of me from years back with Java (crazy eye!), our first golden, and a picture of me with our new pup, Scupper. Notice the *slight* change in hair color over the years.


----------



## LovelyGold

with most precious, sweetest Annabelle (5/21/00-9/2/10) we call the last photo "talking"...hope we get a scanner as well as new photos soon!


----------



## jaredean

*Sebastian Posing*

I was taking a picture of my daughter because she dressed up as me for school (dress up as one of your hero's day 

So, as we are taking the picture, Sebastian jumps in, turns around, sits down and poses like a pro!


----------



## lyssie

i like this thread !!! i like seeing everyone and their gorgeous loved goldens !!

here is one of my two boys who have now passed, back on Christmas day 2008. Jack was a real poser and Clyde wasn't much for photos. He was camera shy. and me, and well i'm all about Christmas !!!

and then me and Yogi taken yesterday coming back from our rained out Easter camping trip. he wasn't real impressed with me holding him like that but the little rat was in one of his moods and kept wanting to explore the car, stomp his paws over everything, chew on the gear stick and annoy dad who was trying to drive !!!


----------



## Belgian_Waffle




----------



## Belgian_Waffle

lol ok... FAIL! lets try that again...








thats me and Belgian








matt and belgian on his first day home









caleb, matt, and waffle









matt and belgian -- my FAVORITE picture of them









caleb and waffle








caleb, matt, belgian








caleb and belgian


----------



## Gwen

Me (bundled up in about 4 layers of clothes) & my golden kids - Riley, Nygel, Razz & Thai


----------



## retriveris

Me and my best doggy Deina


----------



## ElvisnHenry'sMom55

Me & Bear - 1991 - Psychadelic DOG! 









Me & Elvis - 1997









Me & Henry - 2011 - Our first day together








Ignore the bad hair moment...lol I FLEW out the door that morning...so excited!!!


----------



## tobymason83

Toby and mason my buddy's


----------



## seamas2008

Could somebody pass me the remote control?


----------



## durby

3 of my little boys.









They used to get tired so easily...









I love these goofballs!


----------



## oakleysmommy

durby said:


> 3 of my little boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They used to get tired so easily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love these goofballs!


 adorable!!!!!


----------



## DNL2448

Me and my Bridge Babies; Tucker, Turbo and Brandy.


----------



## wynnkid

my pups ace and deuce at about 4 months


----------



## Lerin

Me and Molly at the beach for the first time. 9 Weeks old


----------



## RallySoob

I am Sam, This is my golden Kassidy and girlfriend Lindsey


----------



## baileyboym22

These are favorites of my Bailey who went to the bridge in October 2010. One of the best things was getting hugs from the big lug!


----------



## Pawsnfur

How do you attach a photo. I'm using an iPad if that matters
-Apryl


----------



## WendyO

Beckett and me earlier today.


----------



## Kalena

Sawyer (18 months) and me


----------



## Buddy713

Buddy in some of his glory


----------



## Capehank

Ted, Izzy and I at the Relay for Life event. Ted and I walked the survivor lap. My hubby, who is also a survivor, was going to walk Ted, but Ted wanted to be with me.

Ted is in the living room sitting proud.

Ted was relaxing on the softball field one evening.


----------



## Takasnooze

Self portrait of my rescue Woody and me...he' the best.


----------



## jweisman54

*Izzy and I*








​


----------



## Duke's Momma

Seriously, dad? WTH!!!


----------



## Bella's Mama

This is the only one I have of my baby girl and me where I don't look like death, and she wouldn't stay still. So here you go.


----------



## Foxy

well here are our babies my sister and mine Prince Lucky and my baby Foxy well Lucky and Foxy since i took the Ladies in the family and sis took the gentleman and like others im the camera woman


----------



## COOPER12

Oaklys Dad said:


> This is a shot of Oakly and I took last summer out on the boat.


He/She is beautiful! My little Cooper is the same color, and will be turning 2 next month. They are one beautiful color.:wavey:


----------



## Liv

This is me and Bailey when he was a puppy.... 4 years ago now


----------



## Ivyacres

Here I am with Honey when she was just 2 months old. (hope the pic gets added)


----------



## mag&bays mom

Mags and I =)


----------



## Capehank

*The three of us!!!*

This is the last picture of the Ted, Izzy, and I. This June we went to the Relay for Life event. Ted and I walked the survivor lap. Ted being the survivor. He brought many smiles to many people. Ted brought his joy of life to many that day!!!


----------



## SeaMonster

great photos everyone


----------



## Lennap

The first picture is right after Remy's splenectomy - I couldn't bear to make him wear the cone of shame, so I had him in my tshirts. It happened to be St. Patrick's day so we were matching. The second is with his big brother Tux, and the third is his sister Raggedy - notice that is a king sized bed and they leave me almost no room!


----------



## cgpickering

Everyone has such great pictures! Its fun looking through this thread. I've attached one of Sweetie and I during our 6 week visit to the breeders.


----------



## Chuppy

here's me and Chuppy 









and Daisy and I!


----------



## EmLeJo

*My New Golden*

This is Benjamin, or Benji for short. He is about 8 weeks old, and just a bundle of joy. :


----------



## wedgeheaded

*Willy and a few family members*

First is me and Willy. My daughter says it's a pic of a gorilla holding a puppy, gotta love your kids. Next is Adam at work the day we got him. Then Andi in a newer pic. Last is going to be my new facebook pic. I got a big puppy kiss right after this pic.


----------



## saulisa'n'ruby

*Our new babies!*

The little ones are now 4 weeks old! Here is a photo of them with their big brother<Cash>(almost 2 yrs old) enjoying our backyard for the first time!
<3


----------



## joysgirls

*Our Holly*

Holly Beary loving her life after being rescued. And we love her to pieces!! So sweet and so smart!


----------



## Tripp1np




----------



## mybuddy

Tripp1np said:


> ‪Golden Retriever runs a store‬‏ - YouTube


He is beeee-yoooo-teeeeee-fullll! I wish he would stick his head in my car and give me a huggie!


----------



## Rob's GRs

It is great to see so many pictures in this thread of all our members and their Goldens.


----------



## AmbersMom

ok, it's not of us, but I had to post this somewhere!

She's got her whole foot in her mouth!


----------



## Joe Tore

That is awesome! What a great dog, what a great way for him to spend time with you!


----------



## Karen519

*Rob*

Rob

I agree: It is wonderful to see our members and their dogs!


----------



## BayBeams

Love this thread...such a celebration of GRF members with their beautiful goldens!


----------



## fcostacampos

Me and Pompom last weekend on our first show :--big_grin:


----------



## AmbersMom

Love it! She's beautiful!


----------



## dberk

*Kids and Maddie*

Two of my daughters and Maddie. Taken during one of the freak snowstorms last winter in NC.


----------



## fallen_angel727

I just posted this in the introduction section, but this is Cosmo and I 3 weeks ago, it's the most recent pic I have now that he lives with my parents...


----------



## Rebroland

Sully and I this 4th of July


----------



## mudEpawz

Chloe and I


----------



## 10999

_*Here we all are! We lost our old girl, "Molly" two weeks ago, the house isn't same without her. The picture where Otis and Molly are wearing the green bandana is for "Therapy Tails" the therapy dog organization we are members of, and LOVE to do! *_


----------



## Angelina

wow!!! Beautiful pictures all! I'll play too...

Angelina & Cannella...posing with the girls...

Here is another one in Yosemite this summer...


----------



## geenz

Here is myself with Murphy and my brother's 18month old GS Abby


----------



## Nyahsmommy

I don't have many pictures of Nyah and I am the photographer most of the time but this is a pic of Nyah and I when we just got her and were driving her home. (She's 14 weeks now)


----------



## Nardi

file:///C:/Users/Leonardo/Pictures/7-4-2011/100_6116.JPG
file:///C:/Users/Leonardo/Pictures/7-4-2011/100_6115.JPG
Heres me and Ozzy 1 1/2 month old. this was his first day home =)


----------



## 2dogsandagrrl

This is a picture of Nelson and I.


----------



## Angelina

awwww, he is beautiful!


----------



## Swarley

*Swarley loves us!*

I am new to the forum! Hopefully these pictures worked. This is our furry friend Swarley...he loves snuggles, and going on adventures!


----------



## MissFree

Here's a pic of me and River  x


----------



## baumgartml16

Koda and I after playing outside!


----------



## Master_P

Just one favorite?? Come on... these are Goldens!!! 

This is my all time favorite of Bruiser and me, taken right after he graduated from Puppy Training!










This was the first time I laid eyes on him at 14 weeks










Posing for the camera










How he used to sleep on my shoulder:










"I hate Monday's. Do we HAVE to get up??"










"I'm serious! I want you to stay!!"










"No, really! Goldens are lap dogs!"










and of course.. we ALL love the ears!!










These last two say it all:


----------



## T-Joy

My Golden Girl and me!


----------



## Leo's Family

Family portrait


----------



## Angelina

Love the pictures!


----------



## dexter0125

dexter & i, finally cleaned up, after a long day on the beach.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Bella and I today - Please! Excuse my no-makeup face, messy hair and boobage! LOL!


----------



## rabidyankee

*Scuba--He Was the Best!*

This is a photo of Scuba and his dad, snoozing it up in FL in late May, 2011. We had to let go of him last week. He was 15 years and 4 months of age. Although most Golden owners would be thrilled to death--no pun intended--for their GR to live that long, it is not much consolation for my wife or me.

I think part of me died that day last week. Actually, I know it did. Our house is so empty and it is so quiet. I feel like I am living in a tomb.

Down the road, when the tears begin to fade and his "good" memories are forever cemented in our hearts, we will finally quit pitying ourselves and get a new puppy. 

When we lost our first Golden, Woolly Bear, we were determined to wait a long time before getting another. We caved in six days!

This forum has taught me that most, if not all GR owners think theirs is/was the best. Add me to the list. This Big Guy will be a very tough act to follow.

Bill Benigni, Everett, PA


----------



## CrazyGolden

I wish my DSLR wasn't broken! The best I could do was a webcam picture. I managed to get my little guy (going to be 5 months soon!), Remy, to snuggle me juuust long enough to snap one. He won't sit still! :doh: 

And don't mind the "sad" look on my face. I was mimicking his "sad" look for the picture! I assure you, right before this we were playing and he was hopping around like a crazy, happy pup giving me lots of kisses. I'll have to get another with my Jack soon. He isn't feeling to good today though and is upstairs sleeping so I'll leave him alone for now.


----------



## Sana&Nastya

Me and my golden retriever Sana


----------



## sammymiller1978

My kiddos with our baby boy Sammy....He was just what they needed and they were just what he did too.


----------



## brenski

*Chase & I*

The first pic is the day we brought him home at 9 weeks. The next is from his 4 month old birthday celebration. And the last is just hug.


----------



## WSamuelJackson

This pic was taken the first night I had Chauncey home, he was 9.5 weeks old. He was a little scared from the car ride, so he stuck to me like glue for the first few hours. I think that was the last time he's been so calm for so long.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

*Me & My Girl!*

This is our latest photo together, taken September 2011.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

Awe, sweet!




CrazyGolden said:


> I wish my DSLR wasn't broken! The best I could do was a webcam picture. I managed to get my little guy (going to be 5 months soon!), Remy, to snuggle me juuust long enough to snap one. He won't sit still! :doh:
> 
> And don't mind the "sad" look on my face. I was mimicking his "sad" look for the picture! I assure you, right before this we were playing and he was hopping around like a crazy, happy pup giving me lots of kisses. I'll have to get another with my Jack soon. He isn't feeling to good today though and is upstairs sleeping so I'll leave him alone for now.


----------



## AmbersMom

Lovely! I love that he's all wet! Amber doesn't like the water...


----------



## ebenjamin85

sammymiller1978 said:


> My kiddos with our baby boy Sammy....He was just what they needed and they were just what he did too.


Love your son's Ohio State jersey! Go Bucks!


----------



## TuckersMom

Me & Tucker on our first hike together


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your golden boy Scuba!  It's soooo hard, isn't it!!!! I hope things are easing up a bit...just a tiny bit, and your heart can begin to heal a little. 



rabidyankee said:


> This is a photo of Scuba and his dad, snoozing it up in FL in late May, 2011. We had to let go of him last week. He was 15 years and 4 months of age. Although most Golden owners would be thrilled to death--no pun intended--for their GR to live that long, it is not much consolation for my wife or me.
> 
> I think part of me died that day last week. Actually, I know it did. Our house is so empty and it is so quiet. I feel like I am living in a tomb.
> 
> Down the road, when the tears begin to fade and his "good" memories are forever cemented in our hearts, we will finally quit pitying ourselves and get a new puppy.
> 
> When we lost our first Golden, Woolly Bear, we were determined to wait a long time before getting another. We caved in six days!
> 
> This forum has taught me that most, if not all GR owners think theirs is/was the best. Add me to the list. This Big Guy will be a very tough act to follow.
> 
> Bill Benigni, Everett, PA


----------



## Helo's Mom

Here are pictures of me and my 3 goldens over the years. Me (in the red tank top) and Jake taken in 1981, me and Leo with the sunflowers taken in 2000 and me, Helo and Marilyn on the floor taken in May 2011.


----------



## dexter0125

Matching for Halloween


----------



## AlinaRichy

Richy and I


----------



## AmbersMom

Dexter is too cute!


----------



## Marita Zumar

So many pretty goldens and owners here! 

Vesla and me:


----------



## EverclearMatrix

*Our Boy TROOPER*

This is Trooper at 15 weeks


----------



## TuckersMom

I LOVE Trooper's happy ears!! So cute!


----------



## Angelina

OMG! Trooper is so cute!! I love everyone's pictures!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Let's see if this works...










And Reece, the dog who looks like an old man...


----------



## EmmasMommy

Here is my little girl and I last fall!


----------



## Pemphredo

This is a picture of Sharlette I just took a few min ago. She is 6 weeks old today. This her favorite toy. She HAS to sleep with it. She likes to nurse on it's nub legs. She gets that poor toy all wet from sucking the little legs. LOL


----------



## Pumba19




----------



## Red the super dog

here is red and me when we first picked him up, i dont have a photo of me with julie, im usually behind the camera.
i love all the photos! this is a great thread
120.JPG004.JPG

and here are 2 of the 3 crazy cats (milo is the black and white one and gus is the tiger one)
014.jpg015.jpg


----------



## lvlogan

This is me and my two oldest boys.

The first picture is Logan, he will be 12 in December.
The next is Zachary, he will be 10 in December.


----------



## Hunter'sMom

Some pictures of me and Jackson when he was 10.5 weeks old!


----------



## ferreira

Here is a recent pic of Phoebe and me  I could hold her like this all day if she would let me lol


----------



## Tavito1107

*me and my lil man*

me and my lil buddy


----------



## akgolden

Will have to get some better ones of my and my golden, this was the only one I could find on file right now.

This is up at Hatchers Pass, Alaska. We climbed way up the side of the mountain and stooped here for a break and to check out the view.

Notice the death grip on her to make sure she stays with me LOL











Two of me and my lab.

First one here is when she came home from her second surgery. All she wanted to do was cuddle so I pulled up a pillow and blanket and stayed with her for hours. 










Second one here is little older before her surgery down in Homer, Alaska.


----------



## Lucky_Vj

Me and my Golden Lucky


----------



## T-Joy

Very beaytiful 

:wavey:


----------



## LaylaBauer1718

Here are Chris, Layla and myself during Summer. We need one with Bauer too!!


----------



## Golden_Hi-D

*Heidi..at about 9 weeks!*

This is our newest member of the family up in Canada, HEIDI.


----------



## tip




----------



## Pammie

Pam and Bryley


----------



## carolc1130

*Me and Lola*

On our gotcha day!


----------



## GINGIOLA

this is my favourite section of the forum!

it's so nice to see all you and your fantastic Goldens

on jan 6th a new puppy will join our family after a long lonely month from Ginger death.

Federico


----------



## GINGIOLA

*gingiola*

these are the last pics of us together taken on last days of november a about 10 days before her departure

Federico


----------



## Huckleberry

Here are some pictures of me and Huck from the other day.


----------



## SeaMonster

Here is little baby chewing my wife


----------



## Karen519

*Wonderful*

These are all just wonderful pictures of members and their Goldens.
Here are a few of my boy, Tucker, Golden Ret., who is 3 and my Tonka,
Samoyed, that is 2!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up.


----------



## 2Retrievers222

Nice pictures, have the same stuffed animal.


----------



## Ithaca

*Winter walk*

Poppy and me by the shore of the St-Lawrence river on Ile d'Orléans, Québec (a small island). Home.


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

Ithaca said:


> Poppy and me by the shore of the St-Lawrence river on Ile d'Orléans, Québec (a small island). Home.


Beautiful pictures. Enjoy them forever.


----------



## chickybutt

Hi! We are newbies here, but I wanted to try & post a pic of my Rupert - I shot this pic last June. He was born on July 22, 2010, so he will be a year and a half this month. How fast the time goes!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for more pics of you and your Golden!!


----------



## Capt Jack

*At the Beach*

With Capt Jack at the beach (Nags Head NC) New Years Day
Tried to post this earlyer hope I didn't do it twice


----------



## Kendall's Mommy

My Mom and I and my "little" boy Kendall last May.


----------



## Yuki

here are pics of Saya and me....Yuki and me.  took these on my cell phone so the quality isnt good.


















here is a pic of Saya when she was still a pup...just wanted to share 










here is a recent pic of Yuki


----------



## Sosoprano

Here is a pic taken last month with Pippa on the day we brought Watson home.


----------



## jesse3321

*Becks*

me and becks at 2 months
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0237593556364.318341.513356363&type=3&theater


----------



## jesse3321

*Becks*

me and becks at 2 months


----------



## Tilly's Mom

Tilly and me on the ride home from the breeder
Tilly and me in October
First time in the snow last month
and hiking at Red Rock Canyon also last month
and Tilly trying to find something in the snow


----------



## newlife64

My Big Boy!


----------



## Jakemyboy

Jesse3321 --- Beck's is super cute!! How much did he weigh @ 2mo? He looks huge!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for more pics of everyone and their Golden!!
I think this is such a fun thread, ROB!!!!!


----------



## sunni'smom

*Sarah and Sunniboi!*

Sunniboi (Sunny Boy) is aprox. 10 month old. We rescued him 2 nights ago (1-24-2012) and prevented him from having to go to a shelter. His previous parents were so very good to him, but his mom had really nasty allergies and she had to stop taking her meds because she got pregnant. They posted him on craigslist as a "Free Pure Breed Golden puppy" and I just happened to be online, on craigslist and had been looking for a dog to add to our family for 2 weeks. He is the most beautiful bright light blonde EVER! So irresistibly soft and fluffy!


----------



## Lilliegrace

Sofie and me. Circa 2000


----------



## Jingers mom

Jinger and I the day she came to live with us. It was a very happy day for me because I had always wanted a Golden. :


----------



## ChoppersMOM

The big guy Chopper and I. Lost my life when he crossed the bridge in November. The little guy and I, thats Boomer. He's the new fella that is saving my life!


----------



## ASeo89

Roscoe @ 9.5 weeks old!!


----------



## LilBitBit

This is Buddy about a month ago, right after we got him; he was two months old










And this is Buddy now. He's gotten so big!!


----------



## maggie1951

I did post this pic ages ago but not under pictures of you and your golden's this is Charlie and Ray


----------



## My Big Kahuna

Kahuna and I


----------



## Karen519

*Love, Love, Love*

Rob:

I just love this thread and seeing pics of everyone and their pooches!!
Keep them coming!!


----------



## *Laura*

Great thread...love all the pics


----------



## Nugget

*Nugget and I*

Here is a picture of Nugget and I today  get him 3days earlier than expected yay!


----------



## MuddyMedows InfiniteLimit

AvA and I
(November 2011)


----------



## Sunny01

*Arrow and I*

Here is a pic of Arrow and I. Decided to take some pics today but it was SOOO windy and freeeezing that we only got a few and this was the only good one.


----------



## Nomes

Me and my girl Tasha who passed away last November...miss ya' sweetie!










Casey and me! 










Casey with me and my brother Dan...sorry it's so washed out!










Back when my mom could still hold him...no way we're hefting a 40 pound wriggling mass now! :









Sorry for the huuuge pictures! hopefully they will shrink a little...:crossfing


----------



## opie

Roxie taking a nap on her couch.


----------



## Makomom

Mako the first day we got him (8/27/11) at 8 weeks old and 6 pounds! Next pic is Mako after having surgery on both elbows on 2/23/12...7 months old and 63 pounds!!!!


----------



## Tucker's mommy

Okay. Here's me with our furball. Tucker's 9 months now. All I need to say is... Whew! What a handful! My oldest really wanted to put a pic of him with our mutt here as well. Both pics were taken today.


----------



## Dexter12

My parents are in town so yesterday we went for a hike across a frozen lake.
On the way home Dex was asleep and snoring in my lap and then I fell asleep too, but woke up just in time to see that my mom was trying to take a picture of us. It ended up that I was faking it and Dex was looking at the camera.








This one I took, Dex was sound asleep in my lap.


----------



## Makomom

*Mako*

Mako loves the water and boating! He was born on the 4th of July
and he is getting BIG FAST!!!


----------



## jmcgee33

*Sassy an me*

Sassy and me


----------



## lottalita

here is my girly!


----------



## Sunnie

*Sunnie surely grows fast*

Now she is 4 months old...


----------



## yoda

*1 year old son and Darina*

first - some exercise

 

 

then praise with a flower


----------



## Helo's Mom

Marilyn and Helo. So cute when they sleep close like this.


----------



## GoldenDreams

Me and my Haley last summer 










This winter playing ball in the snow


----------



## AnnaJack

Jackson and I


----------



## Lab4477

*Ava and her Godparents*

I love this picture of Ava and our best friends!!!


----------



## Makomom

Joe cool!!! AKA Mako


----------



## KrissySammy

When we first met... 









Sam , already 6 months old


----------



## Jushing

Heres Retto and I. They are a few months old but it was a rare occasion that she came up and laid with me on the couch.


----------



## Tucker's mommy

Here's me and our Tucker... and the kids with Tucker in the car (I've posted this pic in another thread - love it!!!!!)


----------



## Rockypointers

Repeating my profile pic, but its the only decent one I have...usually I am the one holding the camera.


----------



## jessiee

I have always been a fan of golden retrievers. They are all so beautiful and intelligent dogs. I have always dreamed to have one but I bet it is really expensive.


----------



## Izzles

*This is the first picture of me and Summer, taken yesterday when I went to the breeders home to choose her, but in the end she choose me!! *

*Now I just have to wait a long month before I can bring her home!!*


----------



## Yamanjazz

Never leaves me alone


----------



## samanthabrookephoto

Gorgeous dog!


----------



## Helo's Mom

I don't get too many photos of me with Helo.


----------



## Ithaca

I love this thread. I love how everyone is so beautiful. It seems like posing with their dog, BEING with their dog brings out the most beautiful part of people's inner self and they radiate this pure energy! You see the good in people, the love in them. Dogs do that to us.


----------



## Ocean's mom

Beautiful! 
I also think most dogs and their owners look alike


----------



## KrissySammy




----------



## Jacksmypuppyluv

*Me and Jack*

My "puppy" and I - best of friends!


----------



## akgolden

Some great pictures in here but I think a couple missed that they are suppose to be in the pic with their Golden LOL


----------



## mlbdenver

*Howie*

Hi. First post on the forum. This is my forever dog Howie. I lost him two weeks ago and am heartbroken.


----------



## yadhuna

Mr. Boo Boo.... 80 days old.....


----------



## BrycesMom

I just spent waaay too much time looking at these lovely pictures. Thank you to all! I'll post a pic in 3 days - our Gotcha Day! Can't wait for Tank to come home.


----------



## Tucker's mommy

Here's me and my crazy Tucker at 13 months. He is a HANDFUL. But I love'm!!!


----------



## mooselips

Bridget and me (Diane) at the cottage.
She's gotten in the swing of the Kayak/swimming thing...VERY well.


----------



## CStrong73

*Me and Rocket on his Gotcha Day*


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Honey, me and Gunner. Honey had just earned her Basic Manners Award.


----------



## anapbell

*Newbie to the board *

Howdy! Just wanted to share a couple of pics. 
Hannah (1999-2011) is the funny pic with glasses.

Molly(2011) and Dexter(2010) are not so happy to getting a bath


----------



## MercyMom

*Mercy & Me*

Hello. Here is a picture of Mercy and me.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Me and my fishing partner...that's Pete on my left side.

Woodrow
Aka: Woody


----------



## SluggersMom

Our first day with Slugger!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## dborgers

Taken last month.

My buddy and Andy's flight instructor, Nick (L), Andy, and I (R) taken during Andy's first flying lesson. Next photo is Andy and his Student Pilot Logbook.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy

One from Hannah's first week with us and one from last week... My baby's getting to be a big girl!


----------



## JMME

Ripley at 15 weeks


----------



## mon

my four month old puupy and myself


----------



## citygirlonyou




----------



## Karen519

*Smooch and I and Tucker and I!*

Here are Smooch and I and Tucker and I!

First picture is of Tucker, my Golden Ret., and Tonka, my Samoyed, and I.
Second picture is of Smooch, my Bridge Girl, and I.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

My big red girl, Tayla at 9 months...


----------



## Yamanjazz

My wonderful wife and our handsome boy Goldie!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gunner, me and Honey....


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

Mrs Ellesimmo will kill me for this ,good job the laptop has a password....


Oh forgot to say, Elle on the stool 5 years old and Bella our rescue 6 years old....


----------



## herbertriggs

Our little pup, Sir Charlie


----------



## herbertriggs

*our new best friend*

*Our 3 month GR pup. No fear, no hesitation into the water. *


----------



## Suni52

This is the very first time Sadie and I met. She had me at hello. It was love at first sight.









I also attached a picture of Sadie with my daughter. This is why I always wanted a golden. (please ignore my daughter's crazy hair in this. She looks a little like Richard Simmons here):


----------



## Cari

Me and my boy, Yukon. Pardon my early morning glamor...I was not in a hurry to get up for class. (College kid lol)


----------



## kjohnstone82

*Jasper and Me*

This is me with Jasper, it was just after we had got back from being away for 2 1/2 weeks he didnt leave my side all day, he just wanted cuddles and attention from me! Makes you feel so loved!!


----------



## kjohnstone82

Just been through most of these pics and golden retrievers sure are beautiful dogs arent they!


----------



## herbertriggs

Sir Charlie patiently waiting for the school bus. As I was watching him, it crossed my mind that he'd probably still be out front years later waiting for the bus after the kids finished school.


----------



## Hannah's Mommy

herbertriggs said:


> Sir Charlie patiently waiting for the school bus. As I was watching him, it crossed my mind that he'd probably still be out front years later waiting for the bus after the kids finished school.


Ohhhhh... I LOVE this!!


----------



## dtran0268

My pups & I


----------



## Rick Stewart

Here's Kody...


----------



## coldair




----------



## atrotter

My sweet Harper


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CrisGolden

Even though Leia is forever by my side there are very few pictures with both of us in it. So this one is old and not very good but funny. Caption was, "Leia wanted to homeschool too!"


----------



## mpewe

Elvis and I got some pics taken a few weeks ago for our christmas cards, here are a few of the good ones!


----------



## OutWest

*My daughter and Tucker*

Today is my DD's 17th birthday, so I thought I'd throw in a picture of her with her very good buddy, Tucker.


----------



## Jen & Brew

Here's Brew and I at a nice creek full of salmon










This pic was taken last weekend  I <3 him!


----------



## Nomes

Me and my boy Casey...










This is his "Are we done taking pictures now?" face. He wanted to go play with the cats. :


----------



## herbertriggs

Sir
Charlie is getting bigger.


----------



## Cari

Yukon and I a few weeks ago


----------



## Wendy427

Finally got a decent pic of me.....and my newly-adopted Renny! You can see more pics and his gotcha-day story here:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/121580-im-so-excited.html


----------



## steveditt

*Guide Dog Kipling*

We raised kipling for 18 months for Guiding Eye's in NY he is now with a 20 year old college student in Michigan as her guide . Check his youtube video Kipling Puppy to Guide,it is very special , Can only be seen on a PC


----------



## mylissyk

coldair said:


>


Is this your Bailey that recently passed?


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

This is me with Vinnie a few days after he became our boy.


----------



## coleman098

...wana share my beloved pluto...


----------



## xoerika620xo

chester and i on gotcha day 










chester and i yesterday


----------



## New Puppy Mommy!

*Stella*

Here is stella and us!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

New Puppy Mommy! said:


> Here is stella and us!


Adorable Pictures! What a nice family 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden

I really need some pics with me and my pups. 
The wife stole my phone and got this one. I was sick and curled up on the couch and Bailey wanted to play tug of war with her rope.... then she curled up next to my face and passed out


----------



## pacheeh

*Me and Angel*

Here's me and my Angel


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Here's a recent picture of me with Vinnie:









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LifeIsGood

Me and Tugg <3


----------



## BuddyHolliday

*My handsome boy Buddy <3*

I just realized I don't have any pictures with him.


----------



## DieselDog

*Diesel and I*

Here is Diesel and I. :wave:


----------



## LoveisGolden88

Here's me and our little guy meeting each other for the first time last Saturday. I love him already. He'll be home for good in 9 days! No official name yet, but we think he looks like a Charlie. :smooch:


----------



## DogsRule1234567

Kallie Love.


----------



## SherryGee

This is me and my dog Ginny, well, our eyes!!


----------



## AlanP

A few of the family and Duke

Young Duke and me


























Old Duke and me









Duke and my youngest









Duke and my oldest

















Duke, my girls, and their guys


----------



## T-Joy

Great dog and great pics!!! I love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Georgegn

*Toby and Grand sons*

Toby and grandsons


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Georgegn said:


> Toby and grandsons


Your grand kids look like they've had their picture taken one too many times... but they're still awfully cute! Toby on the other hand looks like he loves having his picture taken...his smile is priceless.

Pete


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker and I*

Here are Tucker and I!!


----------



## xoerika620xo

Here's a recent pic of Chester and I









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*bumping*

Bumping this up for pics of you and your Goldens!


----------



## Cooper306

Cooper and me a couple weeks ago after playing fetch in the basement.


----------



## luce

My munchkin Max when I first got him home












How he is now almost 2 years later












After playing with the hose












Sitting waiting on everyone coming home in his favourite chair












The day Max thought digging up the garden was a good idea












Myself and Max


----------



## Billabong

Best of friends










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin

I just realized, I don't have any recent pictures of me and my boy together in a picture. 
Here is a pic of me and a pic of Toby doing his "bat" impression, lol.


----------



## Vinnie's Mom

Here's Vinnie and me on Christmas Day. 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rem55555

The first three pictures show me with Tramp, he last two pictures are Dylan, my niece and me.


----------



## Ithaca

You can't see our faces much on this pic but you can tell we're having a good time!


----------



## Sunnie

*Sunnie is one year old now*

This is Sunnie one year old.


----------



## MyLady Heidi

Me and Bailee & Kymber on my birthday in September when they were nearly 3 months old.


----------



## starshine

BIG love 









best part of my life  :smooch:


----------



## GuliblGuy

Barley and I a couple weeks ago after going to the beach.


----------



## CarlosW9FE

One day after "Gotcha Day". My new rescue kids Amos and Andie (now known as "Jax" and "Annie") enjoying some tasty treats after bathtime......however which one of us actually got the bath?


----------



## Karen519

*Love all of the pictures*

I just love seeing all the pictures and reading all of the stories.

WD-your rescue dogs, Jax and Annie, are beautiful!!


----------



## CarlosW9FE

Karen519 said:


> I just love seeing all the pictures and reading all of the stories.
> 
> WD-your rescue dogs, Jax and Annie, are beautiful!!


Karen - Thank you so very much....they are getting spoiled to the core...


----------



## Kasey'sLuckyMama

Hey everyone! 
I had my beautiful Kasey from 2006-christmas eve 2012.. where an internal cancerous tumor finally got the best of her..whats worse is it had gone on undetected!
This was my baby girl.. she was my hero, my heart, and my life! I miss her beyond words!
I rescued her from Bainbridge GA, and she was skin and bones, sick with a abcess on her lymph node, in need of some major lovin!. and still can not believe cancer took her from me! I was always paranoid about the fatty tumors and kept constant check on them and had them checked out and poked whenever we went to the vet..figures a da** internal one would sneak past us all! The emergency vet was firmly convinced that it had been a fast growing one and very aggressive, so nothing would have been done, as she hadn't been to the vet in 5 months and wasn't due for another 3! She saved my life..I wish I had been able to do the same for her. I would have ate bread and butter every night for a year to pay for treatments for the cancer had it been found sooner..but unfortunately we found it too late.. Christmas eve 2012, should have been the best Christmas ever.. my first Christmas as a wife and mother. Instead it was the worst. Rest in peace babygirl! I love you!










and on January 18th, my friend decided she was tired of seeing me cry and be depressed over Kasey, and surprised me with a 4 month old golden puppy who also needed a new home
She was covered in fleas, infested with worms from said fleas, and was going to end up being bred. Wellll... one comfortis pill, a round of deworming pills, and one spay appointment later, I can not get her to hold still long enough to get a picture that looks decent of me and her.. so I'll just post a picture of her. lol


----------



## kjohnstone82

This first pic is of Jasper and my hubby after he had been away for 2 weeks, Jasper had missed his Daddy and wanted a cuddle  The second is of me and Jasper when he was a pupsicle!


----------



## Rob's GRs

Karen519 said:


> I just love seeing all the pictures and reading all of the stories!


I so agree !!


----------



## Coop_Dog

Thanksgiving 2012


----------



## KeaColorado

Here we are on a visit to PA (We are...Penn State!) in 2011








And last summer in Steamboat Springs, CO


----------



## Brody's the best

. Here's me and my dog, he's thirteen weeks old 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldieMommie

My girl, Mollie, and I on her adoption day! Which was yesterday


----------



## Allie

*me and allie and bailey at the vets*

We went to the vet today for Allie's staple removal and first check up for Bailey = the vet took pics!


----------



## Nomes

Me and Casey a few days ago...


----------



## Skyfreedomlover

*Me and my first Golden ever*

This is me and My first golden retriever I have ever had. This picture I think i was 5 years old. His name was Barney


----------



## Skyfreedomlover

*Me and my first Golden ever*

This is me and Barney when I was about 5 years old. He was my first dog and first golden ever.


----------



## Fella 77

Here is a picture of me and Ben on the day we adopted Ben & Jeri at YGRR Riverview...about a month ago.


----------



## aneesha

Kai and I


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

These are a bit old (taken when Bella was about 6 months old) The one at hunt training was a bit older.

(any excuse to upload a photo of my girl!!)*:*


----------



## Max's Dad

Here are a couple of Max and me. In the first one I am wearing a shirt my son gave me for Christmas; the picture on the shirt is Max. The second photo is at the recent dock diving event we attended.


----------



## OutWest

Max's Dad said:


> Here are a couple of Max and me. In the first one I am wearing a shirt my son gave me for Christmas; the picture on the shirt is Max. The second photo is at the recent dock diving event we attended.


Love the t-shirt!


----------



## Bolledeig

Me and Marzipan during tea time a few months ago.


----------



## Newman'sKeeper

Here are a few of Newmie and I. 
Like most people are saying..usually I'm the one behind the camera! I have a FB album just for Newman pics haha Pretty sure my friends hate me for it


----------



## GINGIOLA

Jill and me ...


----------



## DieselDog

Newman'sKeeper said:


> Here are a few of Newmie and I.
> Like most people are saying..usually I'm the one behind the camera! I have a FB album just for Newman pics haha Pretty sure my friends hate me for it


I have one for Diesel too. I sometimes feel a little nutty for all the pictures I take but I love my Diesel and I don't care who knows it ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 3muttketeers

I have three goldens.. Here is two of them.. The baby of these two is a tad bit camera shy..


----------



## Gold-fever

These are very good pictures. I'll be getting some up soon!


----------



## TeddynToby73

My new Pup Teddy and I and then the other is Toby my golden and chow mix


----------



## iwantallthedogs

What a cute photo! So adorable!


----------



## iwantallthedogs

These photos are fantastic! So pretty!


----------



## RecipeRenovator

*Me with my angel Buddy Girl (Daisy is in my profile pic)*








This was our last family portrait. Sorry, I don't have anything else online that the system will let me import.

Stephanie
Golden Angels: Lessons in Love and Loss from Buddy Girl and Daisy May
Amazon.com: Golden Angels: Lessons in Love and Loss from Buddy Girl and Daisy May eBook: Stephanie Weaver: Books


----------



## DieselDog

Me, the BF and Diesel Dog


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pshales

Diesel looks like he's hatching a plan!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G

My first golden, Hunter. I'm slightly obsessed with him 






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselDog

pshales said:


> Diesel looks like he's hatching a plan!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think Diesel is always hatching some kind of plan 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## DJdogman

Me and Derek in his first few weeks with us









My daughter Layla and Derek having a snooze


----------



## carlswans

*Abby at Pine Mountain*


----------



## carlswans

*Our Abby*


----------



## zyke

me and Meadow.


----------



## coopersmom7

Heres cooper and I playing outside  Love all the posts above me by the way!


----------



## Harlemshoney

Harlem and me <3 I am going to take a photo of us together every week so I can see how big he is getting!!!


----------



## Boondox

Here's Barley and me coming home from our summer 2012 ride from Vermont to Arkansas and Missouri.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mjpar72

*Grace*

Hi

I am new to the forum. This is Gracie and her mom (me) on our deck. I was leaving for Europe on vacation for two weeks and I wanted to have a picture of us together. She is the love of my life.

Woof!

MJ


----------



## Sophiesmom314

This is my 1 year old pup Sophie and her mommy (me) lol









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheGomi

Wow I can't believe I had never come across this thread. I love everyone's pics, it's always amazing to me how some Goldens can look SO similar, if I didn't know better I think someone stole my boy and took photos of him! Some really great photos here!

Here is a pic of me with Cooper and one of my husband with him during his first swim a few weeks ago!
















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd




----------



## Alexa

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kelsey2664

Here are a couple of Oscar and I. The last one is a couple of days after we got him.. He was such a chubby pup lol


----------



## Artnlibsmom

My boy Artemis and me, first camping trip of the season


----------



## chloesmomMI

Chloe dons a bandana in solidarity with my current bald-from-chemo condition.


----------



## presto2116

My puppy, my girlfriend and my moto. I love them all so much! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wafer1141

Ryder and I. Love him!


----------



## Golden1s

*Me & my Buddy, our last visit to our most favorite spot*

We knew our time together was coming to an end so we cherished our time at our beach!


----------



## Reese9

My Reese and I when she was 3 months old.


----------



## Reese9

Another pic of me and my baby on her 2nd Birthday this year!


----------



## courtney550

My 10 week old Butterscotch and I


----------



## MarleyMay

*Me and Marley*

One of me and my girl being a cuddle bug after she heard her first bottle rocket last weekend


----------



## akgolden

^^Poor pup. My parents are watching my Golden right now and are keeping her distracted by playing in the water. She hates gun shots and fireworks also


----------



## MarleyMay

akgolden said:


> ^^Poor pup. My parents are watching my Golden right now and are keeping her distracted by playing in the water. She hates gun shots and fireworks also


She actually did really well after that - she preferred to be on my lap, but looked up after each one went off, trying to find it 
We put her inside for the big ones, but luckily she didn't get scared for those either.


----------



## Tayla's Mom

I don't usually like pictures of myself, but I do like this one.


----------



## Guybrush

I guess it is about time I posted some pics of myelf on here instead of just my pups!

Guybrush and I at training.







Kaylee sporting her new backpack at our local park.







Guybrush and I on his gotcha day.


----------



## Reese9

Reese as a pup -



Reese on her 2nd birthday - 



My nephew and Reese -


----------



## EvaDog

Love your pics! I have been trying to upload pics of our Eva since her introduction to the forum yesterday, but can't figure out how. Any suggestions for me??


----------



## welovejuno

Juno at 8 weeks!


----------



## Maximo and Sam

Me and Sam the first time i picked him up


----------



## Emz

Some old ones and recent omes at 5-6 months


----------



## vleffingwell

My cutie pie!


----------



## rjw4244

Here's one with my 2 best pals - 'Rocky' and Brooke'


----------



## rjw4244

Wonderful pics!


----------



## rjw4244

..............


----------



## JosiesMommy

The day we brought Josie home
























Our Christmas 2012 card








Josie's first baseball game








My husband playing with Josie in the ocean








Josie Mae turns ONE!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJdogman

I love your pics of Josie! Sometimes don't you just wish they were small and fluffy again, just for a day


----------



## JosiesMommy

Haha! Yes...even as crazy as the puppy stage can be, I would love to do it all over again. What a sweet time!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaurBlank

Bringing baby Lola home 








Our first family Christmas card picture!








me and my girl:smooch:


I love this thread - keep the pictures coming!!!!


----------



## Artnlibsmom

My boy Justice and me.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I still enjoy seeing all the GRF members faces, with their Goldens. Keep them coming....


----------



## Mango

Mango wanted me to stop playing and start paying attention to her.


----------



## anguilla1980

I took this one a couple weeks ago...Einstein was 8wks, almost 9.

You can tell he is just thrilled right lol 

Alex


----------



## anguilla1980

Golden1s said:


> We knew our time together was coming to an end so we cherished our time at our beach!


I just want to say that your picture really brings a tear to my eye, it's just...perfect


----------



## Katduf

I love this pic. I love summer, and Bear loves going to the surf club after a session at the dog beach. We sit down with a coffee and have a chat with everyone. He always sits on the bench. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Katduf said:


> View attachment 255714
> I love this pic. I love summer, and Bear loves going to the surf club after a session at the dog beach. We sit down with a coffee and have a chat with everyone. He always sits on the bench.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Great shot...but where's Stormy?

Pete & Woody


----------



## Katduf

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Great shot...but where's Stormy?
> 
> Pete & Woody









found one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenNewbee

*Murphy goes to the local Winery *

My DH and I went to a local, dog-friendly, winery in Northern Virginia, Barrel Oaks Winery (BOW). We had a great day and Murphy was such a good boy! Murphy was so good that even when a toddler approached and wanted to say hello, Murphy was so gentle and gave kisses without knocking the little guy over!


----------



## ethel_va

*This is my Lili and me*

realised that I havent got any pictures of the two of us as I am always the one taking pictures... so took a few quick ones now


----------



## starshine

my furry kids and me on the sunday afternoon walk last week


----------



## dmrichard2001

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PiratesAndPups

The first one is from May of 2013 a few days after getting Lily. Walking around the college campus in town, the campus photographer saw us and insisted on taking a few pictures.









The second one if from September 17, 2013 at PNC Park in Pittsburgh where the Pirates had a Pup Night. A section was isolated for folks to bring their dogs. Lily had a blast and was the best behaved pup there!


----------



## meadows

We took a walk on the riverfront today and took some pics with our boy. Marvin loved hearing the boats, bikes, rollerblades and waves. And he won over everyone he met with his cute sits and shake paws to impress them! 

here is me and my darling pup!! He turned 14 weeks old today. He knows lots of tricks and he is loved by everyone he meets. We are lucky that we are surrounded by dog lovers (and lots of golden lovers) in our city. 










Here is my fiance with Marvy. We absolutely adore our little boy. This was his first time on the riverfront. We live in Windsor, ON and Detroit is right across the river. 










Me and my little guy, enjoying the view (and one of the last warm days!!)






















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jroth

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## osullivana

This is Dougal and I  we think he thinks he is a human as he always lies down like this :wave:


----------



## David E.

Some favorite pictures of us with our much beloved Teddy:

Hiking the Appalachian Trail near Nantahala Outdoor Center


Teddy and Gay (Mommy)


Teddy and David (Daddy)


Teddy at Deep Creek


Teddy, always loving!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

Cody loved the doggie dip pool at the Fall Festival...


----------



## jubial

Marley and Me!


----------



## MacGregor Tennessee

*Enjoy*

This is my wife's favorite of MacGregor and me but I also posted my favorite. Enjoy


----------



## LusciousLeah

Hi all,

Finally! Pictures of my golden boy!:


1st pic was taken in Dec 2011 where we went to the breeder's house to bring him home. He was 9 weeks old.

2nd pic was 3 months old whereby a week or two later he contracted Canine Distemper! Btw his fav spot is under the coffee table even now at 30kg he still try to squeeze under the table!

3rd pic at almost 4 months over after he got well from the dreaded disease.

4th pic is about 6 months whereby he was at his ugliest! Transforming, changing.

5th pic - Goofing with my HardRock Café cap!

6th pic was taken last year around Christmas time!

7th pic - His 'Superman' pose!

8th pic - This pic was a couple of months back where he was wearing the hated e-cone while waiting for me to cut up his turkey and in the hope of getting some too. That's my other fur kid Daisy the Labrador girl!

9th pic - This pic was a month back or so, enjoying his raw turkey drumstick at dinner time!

Well, that's my boy, Rambo. He looks good but far from it. Still plague by his skin problem whereby he would scratch himself silly and bleeding if he wasn't wearing his e-cone.

I'm determine to find a cure for him!


----------



## The Weasel

Random shots of Shadow with my girlfriend Jesse and myself.


----------



## hiraxx

just sharing my beloved son hiraxx and betty's picture while fooling around.


----------



## meadows

*Engagement pics with our goldie puppy*

Hi all, we had engagement photos taken in October and Marvin was in a couple of them with us.


----------



## Harlemshoney

It's been a while since I have been on, life is busy, here are some photos of Harlem, he is 8 months old now! Such a handsome boy <3


----------



## rach77el

*Me & Captain*


----------



## tine434

One is Rem at 5 weeks! 
Another of him at 10.5 weeks 
Both times me getting cuddles and puppy love


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mpewe

One to celebrate adopting Elvis one year ago, and the other for our Christmas card!


----------



## Blitz328

*Loki and Libby*

Here are some pics of my dogs and me during warmer weather earlier in the year.


----------



## Roushbabe

Here are pictures of Keisel and I from 2 weeks old.. to about 10 months old in the Steelers outfit with the bf and I 

Also I love the candid shot of me talking to Keisel outside the ring.. I was explaining to him how he has to listen and not jump on me.. that it wasn't play time. You can see how thrilled he was listening to me lol

I can't believe how fast he's grown.. I also need another picture with him now at 1 year! Its hard to get pictures of me since I'm always behind the camera.


----------



## jubial

*Marley*

Here are some Christmas pics of Marley


----------



## T-Joy

Jubial, your pics are really so so beautiful !!! 

Thanks for sharing it's too cute! Marey is a gorgeous boy <3
Happy Holidays!

Love & Light


----------



## jubial

*thanks*

Thank you so much! Love my boy!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Me and my boy Oakley❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah_85

Here is a recent photo from November of me and my gang.. Big white girl Bella Little white guy Swayze and unimpressed golden girl Lucy


----------



## Asthenia

here is my sweety girl


----------



## tine434

This is my husband with our boy Remi... and our girl roxy, she isn't a golden she's a bonus lol Remi was enjoying belly rubs while daddy watched TV.

This was a family get together at his dad's house with tons of kids so he kept the dogs close

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shadow22x

Me and Shadow a few weeks ago 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyRose

My boyfriend and I celebrating Harley's first Thanksgiving ... And me with my puppy hat! Lol















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pammie

HarleyRose said:


> ... And me with my puppy hat! Lol
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love a puppy hat! They are always in style!


----------



## KhanKrazy

Not a great photo by any means but me and Beau browsing the web before bed


----------



## Arcnewal

Here's a photo of me & Honey from September.


----------



## JDK

Here's a shot of me trying to pry a fish carcass from JJ's mouth last summer lol.


----------



## Dashersmom

Our new Pup, Dasher


----------



## dtran0268

My Goldens in the snow


----------



## TKlompstra

Luna aka Lu and I


----------



## lawgirl

*My Suzy*

This is my little Miss Suzy Sunshine. It breaks my heart that we had to send her on her grand adventure last week. She was such a sweet and gentle golden girl and gave me more than 12 years of unconditional love.


----------



## lawgirl

Dasher is absolutely beautiful! He looks exactly like my golden girl did at 8 weeks. Congrats!


----------



## Mrs Ross

Major and I his first day home in November


----------



## Mrs Ross

Major and I now at almost 4 months old


----------



## Dexter12

Yesterday I was really cold, but the boys managed to warm me up.


----------



## namratha91

A little blurry, but this is Ginger (8 weeks) and I, when we first locked eyes...


----------



## SadieMae

A true, spur-of-the moment "selfie" of myself and Sadie Mae, my 13 year old. 

Looks like she was laughing in this one!


----------



## Bustersmom

*Buster and Me*

Buster and Me at the Lou Gehrig's walk in 2012


----------



## coldair

Caleb relaxing on my lap


----------



## Avery

Here's a photo of me and my Koda bear. She's a 12 week old golden mix that I rescued from the humane society


----------



## olliversmom

Pic of me and Olliver sledding! Pic of Ollie and daddy hanging.


----------



## coldair

coldair said:


> Caleb relaxing on my lap












something must be wrong with my photobucket account, sorry about that


----------



## Shellbug

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7

Here is me and Ella on her first hike. It was in New Hampshire this past September. She was maybe 12 or 13 weeks old. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## minde21

*Tucker and I*

It took several try's to get this pick. Tucker does not like to stay still lol


----------



## Kimmadden

All these pictures are beautiful. Can't wait to post some of pup and I in a few weeks!

Keep pictures coming


----------



## Cjames

Fun in the snow.


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Close to Heaven*

Top of the World.:wave:


----------



## DanaRuns

Me and Gibbs. (Gibbs is on the right.)


----------



## randomBvR

Haven't had a chance to take a real one, here's one I took to tell my husband to come home and watch TV with me because we were lonely


----------



## DJdogman

Derek just loves cuddles in bed


----------



## Rookie's Dad

*Please Dad, can't I go?*

Rookie wants to go fishing with Dad, but doesn't have a lifejacket!


----------



## craigieboy90




----------



## Rookie's Dad

*I get to go after all!*

Look's like he found his lifejacket.


----------



## David E.

To Rookie's Dad: Great shot from the top of the world!!! Where is that? I would love to take our boy there.


----------



## timberdoodle

*Me and Charlie*

Here's me and Charlie. He's such a cuddle bug!!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful picture, Charlie is a handsome boy.


----------



## timberdoodle

thread merged, duplicate


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

merged thread into this one


----------



## timberdoodle

moved picture into this thread


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

merged thread


----------



## Rookie's Dad

David E. said:


> To Rookie's Dad: Great shot from the top of the world!!! Where is that? I would love to take our boy there.


Very nice pic. of Teddy, looks like he was a happy doggie. The Pic. of myself and the two goldens was taken in San Jose, CA, not far from where we live. Believe it or not, a million people live not 5 miles away. It's a great hike to the top.


----------



## Cuddysmom

That one of Rookie looking sad bc he had no life jacket is priceless!!! Seems like he has a rough life! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

Here's me and my chunky mutt a few years ago. I looked and looked and this is the only one of the 2 of us on my phone. It was taken at the annual Barkus Parade the Sunday before Mardi Gras









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cuddysmom

My brother and Cuddy Man









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B

I love this thread! Cuddy....what did you order and WHAT did you do for those beads, ha?!! Nevermind, my guess is that goldens just them just for their sweet smiles. 

I was looking and I can't find ANY pics of me and maverick! Except for one at christmas I can't seem to get off my old phone. Anyway, I know there are a couple more somewhere but note to self....need current pics!


----------



## Jasmine&Jt

Jt&Jasmine&Jordan


----------



## Cuddysmom

Haha, Ashley!

Too cute, Jasmine&Jt!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## minde21

*Me and Tucker*

My hubby with Tucker


----------



## minde21

Me and the my moose. Tucker not quite 11 weeks


----------



## minde21

I'm not entirely sure why my pics are posting sideways


----------



## Max's Dad

Recent one of me and Max.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Max has exactly the kind, gentle expression that goldens should have  Smooches to that sweet face!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Max! You, sir, are soooo handsome!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## presto2116

Zoe, give me a high five!


----------



## mygoldengirl

My wife and Maggie


----------



## Cuddysmom

Awww! Zoe and Maggie are waaaaaaay 2 cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ackmaui

The first picture is the day I picked up Hudson on Jan 30th.







And the 2nd picture was two weeks ago:










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David E.

That's a great looking puppy! I know he will give you many years of joy!


----------



## ackmaui

David E. said:


> That's a great looking puppy! I know he will give you many years of joy!



Thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Annerose95

Freddie was 4 months old on each photo.. I particularly like his smile on the second photo ! 


Anne x


----------



## Oskiesmom

Nice pics! I don't allow pics of myself but here's Oskie and dad watching tv.


----------



## anguilla1980

Annerose95 said:


> Freddie was 4 months old on each photo.. I particularly like his smile on the second photo !
> 
> Anne x


You guys look awesome together, he's totally smiling!


----------



## Cuddysmom

Oh Oskie!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskiesmom

Cuddysmom said:


> Oh Oskie!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yep, he's a lap dog...all 70 pounds of him!


----------



## Annerose95

92GTA said:


> You guys look awesome together, he's totally smiling!



Aww thank you, and yes I know it's so hilarious, looks like he's high or something, or in a philosophy mode haha !


Anne x


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## minde21

Tucker is getting so big so fast! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows

Jordan and Marvin, right after he won our hearts and we knew he was our baby. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StealthBomberBass

first day we brought him home


----------



## aMomOnTheRun

A few of my favorites.

Buddy and Sammy with my kiddos









Buddy and my husband the day after we brought him home









Buddy and Sammy meeting our son for the first time









First family photo 









Braden & Buddy are still best friends 









Sammy trying to sit on my lap (and hiding my pregnant belly)


----------



## LIDDLEMAR

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## younggtx

*Bodhi*

Here is my 2.5 yrs old Bodhi in Mammoth Mountain:


----------



## nolster

*Best hiking partner*

My wife lost the title of best hiking partner a few years ago since Riley is always up for a romp in the woods.


----------



## Hudson

Rob's GRs said:


> I got this idea from seeing a great picture of Steve with Skyler, so I decided to see if anyone wants to post pictures of themselves with their Goldens.
> 
> As much as I hate my picture being taken, I'll start this off.
> 
> The first picture is of me and Liam.
> 
> The second picture is of me and Lyndi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok now lets see some pictures of y
> ou with your Goldens ....*


Great photos of you both


----------



## KED-NCSU

*Holden the Golden*

Here is a picture of Grayson with Holden at brunch a couple of weeks ago and me this weekend holding her! The last one is both of us with her on Gotcha Day!


----------



## 20bmg08

Love looking through these pictures. Such beautiful dogs!


----------



## Kirsten

Me and my crazy Murphy!


----------



## Kirsten

And one when he was a sweet little angel dog


----------



## Kirsten

Sorry. Don't know how that came out side ways or how to fix it!


----------



## OutWest

*Thought I'd add a more recent photo*

Taken during our Easter "photo shoot"...


----------



## yoda

rookie's dad said:


> top of the world.:wave:


awesome!!!


----------



## Pudden

Mama and her beloved Pudden in summer 2011.


----------



## ARBaumann

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Cuddysmom

Love the Pudden pics!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bodiesmummy

Such fun seeing everyone with their beautiful goldens!

The first pic is my youngest daughter with (under) Bodie, the second one is her older sister with (under) Cooper.

I have endless pictures of very large dogs on top of people- they don't call them "velcro dogs" for nothing!

And the last one is me with Bodie the day we sent him to the Bridge:


----------



## melissarobinson

This is Bailey & I on the first night she came home! She was 3 months old!


----------



## DJdogman

My and my Derek


----------



## Liquidxxvi

*Our Little Peach...!*

This our baby @ six weeks...! To be continued...!


----------



## mamat

Some of our babies and my girls...


----------



## jubial

Marleyyyy! You can kind of see me lol


----------



## GoldenTucker

we have just a few..


----------



## jdb

*Scraps and I*

Here's two from the day Scraps and I met, as well as a more recent selfie


----------



## Mayve

My husband and I with Sage this last weekend in the Porcupine Mountains.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rkaymay

Zelda and I. Very rarely does she lie still without licking my face! :bowl:


----------



## rosebudcorner

Here is Chipper and I! He wanted to get back to his water fun. LOL!


----------



## David E.

Jdb: that is a beautiful pup! (But then all Goldens are beautiful to me) Scraps just has that particular look about him that we love. Do you mind sharing who the breeder was and who the sire and dam are? Thank you


----------



## ktkins7

Ella and me on her very first boat ride. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe-girl

*Zoe at VBS*

Zoe loves playing with the kids at church... This is her after Vacation Bible School last night.


----------



## pringlemingle

Pringles isn't very licky; quite glad I caught this


----------



## Darthsadier

I had to share this one. Sadie knows she goes everywhere we go and she loves car rides. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## esperanzakimbrough

really nice picture are there.....


----------



## Ruby13

This is Ruby Sue and myself. We spent the afternoon in the back yard on a blanket. For some strange reason, I thought I was going to actually finish a book I started weeks ago...



Love seeing all the pics of everyone!


----------



## OkieDog

Okie just before he turned 1


----------



## elly

Kisses from my Manny Moo! Xxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ScottyUSN

Mocking Birds -vs- Dogs. Hard to tell who is hunting whom...


----------



## Emmy

Harley the other day and when she was little  Still such a cuddlebum.


----------



## tyapici

*Tarcin's pictures*

Our puppy, Tarcin, is growing so fast. Here are some of her pictures from the pickup time and some from her visit to Chicago.


----------



## PuggledRetriever

Here is a picture of Maci and me at the lagoon yesterday


----------



## xooxlinds

I can't wait to post pictures and share when my new fluff ball comes home in December! Everyones are so beautiful!


----------



## GoldenJules

My puppy his name is Max ??


----------



## craigieboy90

Elsa and I on our way up to loch Brandy at Glen Clova.


----------



## Holly's Mum

Holly & me, warming up with a cuppa after a beach visit a few weeks ago!


----------



## Melfice

craigieboy90 said:


> Elsa and I on our way up to loch Brandy at Glen Clova.


Wow a beautiful landscape! I need to visit here one day


----------



## ShelbyMemphis

new to the site. Here's a few pictures of my girl Shelby. She is now a little over 4 months old.


----------



## Zuzu Rawlie

*Phil and Zuzie*

Zuzie and philip!

View attachment 451850


----------



## Melakat

Oakley and I at our cabin.


----------



## OurMonsterMaya

Maya and I visiting my workplace, and snuggles with daddy :--heart:


----------



## JBG

Not my golden but a really cute sign I saw on display in Putney, Vermont. I feel like I had to share it.


----------



## DanaRuns

Okay, here's me and Gibbs.


----------



## Mel

Mel 1 year old and at 11. More precious than ever.


----------



## goldlover68

Duck Hunt - our 'late' boy Max and my two son's....

Me Training - Spirit (born on Halloween, call name Boo) and Maddie 2009 they both are JH's and good hunters of birds...


----------



## Jax&Ein

*Jax & Einstein*

We love them


----------



## pamnsla

Me and my Easy Breezy canoeing on Lake Sequoya 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=460937&stc=1&d=1415423517


----------



## rjw4244

Great pic!


----------



## Alex & Rory

*Rory pup!*

this is my four month old pup named Rory! she is a little ball of energy and keeps me on my toes. i can't wait for the feathers to come in


----------



## Marcus

Bodiesmummy said:


> And the last one is me with Bodie the day we sent him to the Bridge:


Yup... I definitely scrolled back to far in this thread... give me a sec while I turn down the A/C it seems to be irritating my eyes.


----------



## lloyddobler

Here's a pic of me and my little Lloyd.


----------



## xooxlinds

*My new little ball of golden sunshine!*

Baby Eli will come home to me Saturday afternoon. Best college graduation & christmas present ever..dontcha think?


----------



## rjw4244

"Baby Eli will come home to me Saturday afternoon. Best college graduation & christmas present ever..dontcha think?"

Sure do. Hey, who's that under your car?


----------



## Mel

Yes, I´m worried about the one underneath your car as well. Baby Eli, is that your brother or sister?


----------



## xooxlinds

That was one of his brothers, Eli was the chunkiest and laziest.. I couldn't resist!!! He is settling it nicely in his little beach hut home


----------



## lincoln_dog

*Me and my sweet little boy Lincoln!*

Me and my new little baby Lincoln! He is still with his mom, only 2 weeks old! But I got to meet him for the first time on Saturday!


----------



## David E.

Eli sure is a handsome boy! And I love his name. He is such a wonderful graduation present, one that will bring joy to you for many years. Congratulations!


----------



## David E.

*My wife, Gay, and Oliver*


----------



## Katduf

last week with Stormy girl


----------



## Coxy15

Here are some photo's of Charlie Bear and myself


----------



## Marklar

*Our first Golden*

This is our first golden, her name is Sansie. She has been a great addition to our family, her sister is Abby the Basset Hound. She is now just over 1 year old.


----------



## tony.aantoniou

*This is Ermis . He is 7.*

This is Ermis . He is 7.


----------



## Katduf

Me with Bear and Stormy doing our most favourite thing in the world ❤


----------



## GoldenSkies

This is probably my favorite photo of us together because it shows just how much of a big silly baby he is


----------



## Bodiesmummy

*Ice cream time!*

This is Cooper in heaven eating his post vet visit cone. He has cancer so he gets to eat whatever he wants! He takes his time now and savors the experience (the first one he ate in 2 bites and I'm sure got a brain freeze from it, lol)


----------



## olliversmom

Here is Ollie, Tyson and Big Al.
Caught them all asleep on the job.
Been so cold in the northeast, I hated to get outta the bed this morning!


----------



## Coxy15

Bodiesmummy said:


> This is Cooper in heaven eating his post vet visit cone. He has cancer so he gets to eat whatever he wants! He takes his time now and savors the experience (the first one he ate in 2 bites and I'm sure got a brain freeze from it, lol)
> View attachment 489474


This isn't the same cooper as this one is it?:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHvExOg4NI0


----------



## mssandslinger

Me and my baby Samson!


----------



## retriever718

Me and Bailey this past fall


----------



## havikryan

woops wrong thread haha, anyone know if possible to delete posts?


----------



## Doug

Sorry we cannot delete posts, only edit them.


----------



## coldair

Caleb surfing the forum 










relaxing afterwards


----------



## gmammad

*Cooper enjoying the anemic sun!*

Cooper enjoying the snow/sun...both cold!


----------



## gmammad

*valentines snow face*

The snow looks like an upside down heart!


----------



## rjw4244

Love that close-up!


----------



## swishywagga

Great photos!


----------



## zoechaplin

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







meet barney everyone ?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Zach

Here's 10 month old Django on our morning walk. The bluebonnets are out in Austin.


----------



## GoldenSkies

Zach said:


> Here's 10 month old Django on our morning walk. The bluebonnets are out in Austin.


What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## GoldenSkies

Figured I'd add these here since it seems like the right place to post them


----------



## Sam Hill

You know all you people look like your dogs dont you? I wish i could say the same. Jaxx is much better looking than i am


----------



## SableHart

This is our little family during a hike to the beach recently. It's funny because Sable is very focused, but all her pictures maker he look like a goofy puppy. I hope one of these days to get a good picture of her ridiculously long tongue


----------



## Wendy427

*Maxi and me!*

My Maxi-girl and I


----------



## Rob's GRs

Well this thread is officially 8 years old today. Here is a picture of me and Hogan (Who I did not have when I started this thread in 2007).


----------



## Wendy427

Rob's GRs said:


> Well this thread is officially 8 years old today. Here is a picture of me and Hogan (Who I did not have when I started this thread in 2007).


Well, this is pretty cool! Happy Birthday to this thread!


----------



## HaliaGoldens

Selfie with Liesje on our walk:








Trying to convince her to come swimming with me:








My boyfriend decided to take her to the neighborhood bar:








Opening our Christmas gifts:









Me with Anni the day we got home from the breeder's:








And trying to convince Anni that she's tired and ready for bed:


----------



## brunos_daddy

Bruno on his car ride to the park!


----------



## Marcus

HaliaGoldens said:


> Selfie with Liesje on our walk:


What's happening in the background???


----------



## Sam Hill

Did you really have to convince Leisje to go in the water with you? Thats one problem I dont have. How do say her name?


----------



## Sam Hill

Rob's GRs said:


> Well this thread is officially 8 years old today. Here is a picture of me and Hogan (Who I did not have when I started this thread in 2007).


Just like with babies, its hard not to look at a smiling Golden and get a smile on your face yourself.


----------



## HaliaGoldens

Marcus said:


> What's happening in the background???


Haha. I didn't really notice that before, but I think those guys were doing sprints.


----------



## HaliaGoldens

Sam Hill said:


> Did you really have to convince Leisje to go in the water with you? Thats one problem I dont have. How do say her name?


Liesje (pronounced like Leesha) loves to go in the water at the beach or at lakes where she can run in, but she doesn't like jumping in or going down steps right into deep water. So yes, I have to convince her to go in there with me.  She's a silly girl.


----------



## Amystelter

*me and lucy*

Me and Lucy at 3 months
View attachment 531673


----------



## Amystelter

Don't see where I can edit pic so . . .


----------



## ceegee

Ruby and me, August 2014. Photo taken by Tamara Gallant.


----------



## SammyKisses

*Sammy*

Here's a photo of me giving my Sammy a kiss on the head. He's such a sucky boy.


----------



## NHman

While I know the thread references "you" and your dog, well, the important member of the family is in the picture. This is typical for Noah.


----------



## priya16

My fido.....


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker, Tonka and me*

Here are Tucker and Tonka enjoying the pool!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-tonka-july-2011-picture16386-dsc-0069.html


----------



## BuddyinFrance

*My "babies"*

Here are a couple of photos of Buddy in France. :wavey:


----------



## rabernet

BuddyinFrance said:


> Here are a couple of photos of Buddy in France. :wavey:


Buddy is quite the handsome young fella!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

rabernet said:


> Buddy is quite the handsome young fella!


Aww. Thank you. Why do we always feel so proud when someone says that!


----------



## thomas&betts

BuddyinFrance said:


> Here are a couple of photos of Buddy in France. :wavey:


What a Teddy Bear!


----------



## BuddyinFrance

thomas&betts said:


> What a Teddy Bear!


He is! Specially on the one you have to turn your head sideways to view! (Sorry about that) and Thank you...


----------



## swishywagga

Great photos of Buddy, what a cute cuddler he is!


----------



## meadows

*Me and Marvin*


----------



## thomas&betts

meadows said:


>


 Beautiful red boy....and he has his own forest! Some guy's have it all!


----------



## BroadwayBaby

*Ziggy - 8 weeks, 7.5 months*
















(not sure why this is sideways)

The day we picked up Ziggy, and his most recent show.


----------



## BroadwayBaby

Ooh what a stinker! Ziggy likes ripping up paper as well.


----------



## Marcus

BroadwayBaby said:


> and his most recent show.


How old in the second image?


----------



## thomas&betts

BroadwayBaby said:


> View attachment 536538
> 
> 
> View attachment 536554
> 
> (not sure why this is sideways)
> 
> The day we picked up Ziggy, and his most recent show.


He's a cutie! Is he into older girl's? Gracie needs a play date.:


----------



## BuddyinFrance

BroadwayBaby said:


> Ooh what a stinker! Ziggy likes ripping up paper as well.


From the day we got him home Buddy has been a "shredder"!! He would pass on the opportunity to chew a smelly trainer but if he happens to get his paws on a toilet roll.... heaven!


----------



## dtran0268

Max & I on one of the local hiking trail last weekend


----------



## rjw4244

..>sdsadfsadf


----------



## goldenretrieverluver




----------



## JBG

goldenretrieverluver said:


> Goldens are the best


They look adorable and actually, for the breed, quite friendly.


----------



## coldair




----------



## goldenretrieverluver

This is Cooper: 8 weeks vs 21 months


----------



## Plitze

@goldenretreiverluver Thats a pretty golden! Cooper is so cute!


----------



## Marcus

goldenretrieverluver said:


> This is Cooper: 8 weeks vs 21 months


So cute.... but knowing what I know now, I would die a little on the inside every time they found mud


----------



## Sam Hill

SammyKisses said:


> Here's a photo of me giving my Sammy a kiss on the head. He's such a sucky boy.


I love this picture


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

Group hug anyone?


----------



## robin.jamie6

Here's me and my sweet boy, Shadow! Love him to pieces!!


----------



## L.Rocco

Here is an old picture of me and my boy, I was a little girl and he was my big puppy!







And here is our last picture together, taken the morning he passed away (I don't why it's upside down):


----------



## rjw4244

I know you gave him a life of love and care.


----------



## Jud

*Cara and Dad*

Cara and Dad....never apart 

7/03 - 7/15


----------



## NFexec

Greta and daddy after a brisk walk in the cold!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Sunny and me out at the pool, one of her favorite places to be.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Mister sound asleep, literally draped all over me. :


----------



## Jud

*One more *

One more of the 'Partners in Crime'









Cara-Mia
7/03-7/15


----------



## rjw4244

Jud said:


> Cara and Dad....never apart
> 
> 7/03 - 7/15


You can tell how much Jud loves Cara - as much as I love my Rocky-boy. We also are _never_ apart. The big lug makes every day a holiday!


----------



## Jud

I can't help it.....I have more pictures of Cara and myself than my partner and my family  I've never held or touched another being so much...I am not a tactile person in general. But Cara.........


----------



## Jud

Upps...this is the better shot..


----------



## Jud

Upps Upss...I am screwing up here...sorry for wasting space !


----------



## L.Rocco

Jud said:


> I can't help it.....I have more pictures of Cara and myself than my partner and my family  I've never held or touched another being so much...I am not a tactile person in general. But Cara.........


How could anyone resist such a beautiful girl?


----------



## Jud

L.Rocco said:


> How could anyone resist such a beautiful girl?



Kidd is quite the looker,too !


----------



## goldenretrieverluver

I think they love me


----------



## Moonbuggy

*10 week old Rusty*

My new puppy


----------



## MarcWinkman

Riley and me


----------



## Goldylover2

Caleb at 21 months. This pic taken just the other day.


----------



## rjw4244

.
Great pic!
.


----------



## Jud

goldylover2 said:


> caleb at 21 months. This pic taken just the other day.


love !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jud

Skye and me on her 'Gotcha-Day' last Friday



Cara-Mia - 7/3/-7/15 - Forever Heart Golden


----------



## Tangles

Me and Rexy


----------



## rachelprogress

My most recent visit to the breeder after litter assignments were made. This time I held this sweet little guy and knew he was coming home with me in 3 (LONG!) weeks. His name is Murphy and here we are having our first puppy kiss. Murph is just perfect and he loves being held!


----------



## rjw4244

.
Some pups have all the luck!
.


----------



## Amystelter

*Awe*

Murphy's a sweet one



rachelprogress said:


> My most recent visit to the breeder after litter assignments were made. This time I held this sweet little guy and knew he was coming home with me in 3 (LONG!) weeks. His name is Murphy and here we are having our first puppy kiss. Murph is just perfect and he loves being held!


----------



## Amystelter

*Now that's a dog!*

21 month, should be done growing



Goldylover2 said:


> Caleb at 21 months. This pic taken just the other day.


----------



## Amystelter

*Gorgeous!!!*

Love those English Creme's!



goldenretrieverluver said:


> I think they love me


----------



## Helo421

Not me, but my friend when he came to visit. Helo was too pooped out to care about being passed around like a hot potato haha.


----------



## Amystelter

*Disagree*

That is an awesome pic!!!



Jo Ellen said:


> Not a very good picture but rare to capture the two of us together since I'm almost always the one behind the camera. This was taken a couple of years ago .... we had SOOOOO much snow


----------



## barbarabs

*My husband and our two pups.*

He is with Jack and Julie, 5 year old litter mates from Osprey Goldens.


----------



## Goldylover2

Awesome pics everyone..Happy New Year!!


----------



## Fattner

Me and Harley ,partners in crime


----------



## Doughaz

Me and Dimaggio being goofy like always


----------



## AlanK

Doughaz said:


> Me and Dimaggio being goofy like always


Very Nice picture. I have a red boy also. And Welcome to GRF.


----------



## Amystelter

*Nice pic*

My Buddy was a red, I lost him almost a year ago. I have two English Cremes now. Louie has a bit more of the golden highlights. Hope you enjoy the site


----------



## Zazoo

Zane is my most loyalist friend.. He is my world..


----------



## Fattner

Zazoo said:


> Zane is my most loyalist friend.. He is my world..


Well said!! Mine to


----------



## TexasGoldRush

Me and Ava Grace


----------



## Winniesmom

Me with Winnie(Right) and Charlie. Love these 2!


----------



## rjw4244

.
Beautiful pic!
.


----------



## soxOZ

With my boy Maccers...









With my Boy Mac & our sweet beautiful Girl. Maesie (RIP :heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat)...









With our girl Matilda from 4 years ago (2011)...









With our Boy Moe just over a year ago (2014)...


----------



## Jud

*Last vacation*

Our last vacation in the spring of 15.









Cara-Mia 7/3-7/15 - Forever Heart Dog
Skye - Gotcha Day - 11/13/15


----------



## Jud

Vacations from age 10-12. My Cara-Mia. Love of my life







Cara-Mia - Forever Heart Dog 7/3-7/15
Skye -Gotcha Day - 11/13/15


----------



## Fattner

Me and my big boy Harley!


----------



## Makomom

Max, Mako and my hubby on Christmas day 2015....the boys love being on the water and the best Christmas present to give them!


----------



## Rmiller13

Me and my kids meeting sandy yesterday for the first time she is 4 weeks old and is coming home with us in early march!


----------



## Amystelter

*Sweet*

[good luck! Looks like you will have your hands full with two little ones also. You found a great place to share and vent thoughQUOTE=Rmiller13;6328346]Me and my kids meeting sandy yesterday for the first time she is 4 weeks old and is coming home with us in early march![/QUOTE]


----------



## Rmiller13

thank you! we are very excited this will be their fist dog as well as mine! me and my husband have always said our first dog together will be a golden and its finally going to happen, march 13th cant come soon enough lol!!




Amystelter said:


> [good luck! Looks like you will have your hands full with two little ones also. You found a great place to share and vent thoughQUOTE=Rmiller13;6328346]Me and my kids meeting sandy yesterday for the first time she is 4 weeks old and is coming home with us in early march!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tennyson

What a beautiful family you have and are gonna have.


----------



## Rmiller13

Thank you so much!



Tennyson said:


> What a beautiful family you have and are gonna have.


----------



## Otis-Agnes

Me having a chat with Abby, while Penny is ignoring us. We were camping.


----------



## alphadude

Selfies of me with Ax and Puffy


----------



## rjw4244

.
Love this pic - great shot!


----------



## Rmiller13

Your dogs are adorbs!!!


Otis-Agnes said:


> Me having a chat with Abby, while Penny is ignoring us. We were camping.


----------



## Katduf

Bear and I enjoying the last days of summer


----------



## pgriggs

*Pictures of Cooper and Me!*

Here are some pictures of Cooper around 8 weeks old. 

His birthday is 2.16.16 and these were taken on 4.15.16! Such a happy puppy.


----------



## MollysMom71

Me and Molly on the night she came home.....


----------



## MrsTaylor

Our lovely girl doesn't particularly pose for photos, so at the weekend i mounted my phone on a selfie stick and set up multi burst setting on the phone, hit the button and hoped that at least one snap would have her looking at the camera, not overly successful but got a couple!

here she is in various shots with husband and I taken over the past couple of weeks

if the photos are upside down just click on them and they'll open out right side up... some issues with the uploader


----------



## Wendy427

MrsTaylor said:


> Our lovely girl doesn't particularly pose for photos, so at the weekend i mounted my phone on a selfie stick and set up multi burst setting on the phone, hit the button and hoped that at least one snap would have her looking at the camera, not overly successful but got a couple!
> 
> here she is in various shots with husband and I taken over the past couple of weeks
> 
> if the photos are upside down just click on them and they'll open out right side up... some issues with the uploader


Great pictures! I see you're from Northern Ireland. I was there for 3 weeks in July 2002 and staying with a friend who lives in County Antrim. Such a beautiful country!


----------



## thedailyhobart

*Hobie and Me*


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Playing "find it" with our weekend pack. Brisby is in the forefront.


----------



## Neeko13

My fave pic of Nitro & Nash, and me...here's a perfect example of owners who begin to look like their dogs...::







My first experience with Neeko .. he stole my :--heart: right then....







Celebrating Neeko & Molson's (brothers) 1st birthday!!!!







My daughter's wedding day, with Nitro & Nash....forever missed..... 







Neeko & me at the hospital Christmas party..


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom

Elsa and me. So few pictures of us since I am the picture taker, finally made my husband take some on my camera.


----------



## Tucker II

Sandy and Tucker








[/URL][/IMG]

Both have crossed the bridge


----------



## Hyperion_Kennels

Me and Kiwi on a hike to a cave near Mt Shasta CA. She loves tracking game through this stupid hard to traverse lava rock.


----------



## Cody'sMom

My favorite picture of Cody and his dad. :--heart:


----------



## Pammie

I am happy to see this thread bumped back up! It has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## dianev00

*Trip the Aviator Puppy*

This is me and Trip on the day we got him. My husband is a pilot, and we flew over to pick out Trip and bring him home. He rode on my lap and vomited on me in the airplane!


----------



## rhondakaye

This is me and my baby (The Golden) Snitch! We're Harry Potter fans. LOL. He is 4 1/2 months old!


----------



## swishywagga

rhondakaye said:


> This is me and my baby (The Golden) Snitch! We're Harry Potter fans. LOL. He is 4 1/2 months old!


He's so cute and what a fabulous name!.


----------



## rhondakaye

Thank you!


----------



## Specialrn

*Camping 2017*

Our little family/Ginger Camping on the River 2017 0


----------



## Atis

I've been wanting to post this for a while. Had to post a picture with both of my boys because well you know you should never show favoritism. David is the golden and JP is a golden/labrador cross. Both are TDI dogs now they came to us as "career change" dogs from a guide dog program.


----------



## Quinn Pertuit

*Our Beautiful Red Retriever, Shelby*

Shelby (boy) lived a long and happy life of 14 year and 5 months in Tennessee: Memphis and Chattanooga. We got him from a dog pound in the Memphis area when he was about 2 years old (I was 10 years old at the time). Currently looking around for a red retriever puppy and excited to have that happiness back in our home and lives. We live in Washington DC now, but of course happy to travel if anyone has a red retriever breeder recommendation.


----------



## photoweborama

Not mine.. I just love to play with them!
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magnusroxy

At a friends house...


----------



## Moonbuggy

Rusty and his Lamb Chop.


----------



## Mde13004

Here is Leo and I at the beach!!


----------



## OscarsDad

That is one beautifully happy Leo!


----------



## OscarsDad

Moonbuggy said:


> View attachment 869902
> View attachment 869902
> Rusty and his Lamb Chop.


Aww what a sweet pic! Rusty looks to be very gentle with Lamb Chop.


----------



## OscarsDad

magnusroxy said:


> At a friends house...
> View attachment 869889


It's the perfect chair. It has a muzzle rest!


----------



## Mike Sanders

That chair is made just for his chin haha!


----------



## WatsonsMom

Watson is still such a beggar, much worse now than ever (cuz ya, I spoil him). The "oh please, I want that cracker" look. I instigated the 'last bite' routine when he was young. Almost 13 years of a drooling face anytime we eat lol.


----------



## OscarsDad

WatsonsMom said:


> Watson is still such a beggar, much worse now than ever (cuz ya, I spoil him). The "oh please, I want that cracker" look. I instigated the 'last bite' routine when he was young. Almost 13 years of a drooling face anytime we eat lol.


You spoil him as much as you and he wants!


----------



## WatsonsMom

Lol, the power went out just as I posted that. Now the pic is there too. Even though Watson is 3/4 Golden and 1/4 Yellow Lab, he never had the long silky hair.


----------



## OscarsDad

What an expressive face. Glad to see he is begging!


----------



## WatsonsMom

Me and Watson, at 2 years old. Missing him very much.


----------



## tikiandme

WatsonsMom said:


> Me and Watson, at 2 years old. Missing him very much.
> View attachment 873563


What a wonderful photo!


----------



## Dalia D.

Mde13004 said:


> Here is Leo and I at the beach!!
> View attachment 870688


What a beautiful dog!! My cousins are from CT and went to UCONN. Just out of curiosity where did you get him?


----------



## WatsonsMom




----------



## WatsonsMom

Dalia D. said:


> What a beautiful dog!! My cousins are from CT and went to UCONN. Just out of curiosity where did you get him?


We got him from a breeder in Spotsylvania VA. I spent my teen years in CT, went to UCONN to.


----------



## WatsonsMom

WatsonsMom said:


> View attachment 873792


Too much dog to be a lap dog, but he tried!


----------



## Bobbie W.

My Ripley who became the most highly decorated (by the National Ski Patrol) SAR Avalanche dog in the country. She made me very proud. I'm looking for a puppy to fill a void in our household with the passing of Leon, our wonder dog.


----------



## OscarsDad

Just a heartwarming picture!


----------



## vivianguyton99

My sweet Jax!


----------



## vivianguyton99

vivianguyton99 said:


> My sweet Jax!
> View attachment 879165











here he is taking a snooze


----------



## granite7




----------



## diane0905

What fun! I’d love some snow!


----------



## TomsPop

*School Boy...*


----------



## JulesAK

Maggie and I on a recent walk. 
Jules


----------



## Ambers_Dad

We lost our previous Golden (Amber) in April, but were able to adopt this brute (Archie) in August.


----------



## Henry's Mum

Day at the beach, I love this dog


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Beach walk would be nice, but snow is nice too


----------



## Henry's Mum

Goldens are so special


----------



## diane0905

Logan and me (11 months), Abby [not a Golden, but y'all probably noticed that lol] and me (4), Luke and me (RIP -- seven years old in the photo):


----------



## vivianguyton99

vivianguyton99 said:


> View attachment 879166
> 
> here he is taking a snooze





vivianguyton99 said:


> My sweet Jax!
> View attachment 879165


----------



## Shareese4




----------



## Lotsofjs

Phoebe and I when she was four months and on a hike the other day (6 months)


----------



## photoweborama

I just got a new golden. My friends gave her to me recently when they moved to Oklahoma. She’s near perfect!

This is Brooke..she’s a full time house dog now!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JulesAK

Maggie getting outside in the sunshine today! She loves running through all of the water pools and puddles she can find. 
Jules


----------



## OscarsDad

photoweborama said:


> I just got a new golden. My friends gave her to me recently when they moved to Oklahoma. She’s near perfect!
> 
> This is Brooke..she’s a full time house dog now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like she could be Oscar's sister!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter

Harvesting last of the apples, the only tool that was handy, but Addy insisted......always ready for another "fetch & eat" game 
she seems to have claimed all the benches here....


----------



## NFexec

Here is Greta when she thought she was a race car driver as in "The Art of Racing in the Rain"


----------



## Mister F

Tedddy out doing what he loves, being in the woods!
The orange vest makes seeinghim easy on a fall day. The other day I was asked if he is an Irish Setter. 🙄


----------



## Adk4ster

Piper and I about 6 years ago. We sure miss our girl.


----------



## Ivyacres

I have thoughts of our Honey with every snow flake!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

Maddie and me on a hike around Montecito.


----------



## Ivyacres

Ivyacres said:


> I have thoughts of our Honey with every snow flake!
> 
> View attachment 887541


And now my painting of me and my heart dog Honey!


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Our two current golden's. Shooter is now a few months past 27 months old. Below he is around 12 months. He is now running MH tests.
Foxy is now 9 years old, the picture below she was around 2 years old.








Shooter @ SH Test he is working on his MH now!








[email protected] SH Test


----------



## diane0905

Ivyacres said:


> And now my painting of me and my heart dog Honey!
> View attachment 891373


Love it! What a treasure.


----------



## Zerpersande

Rob's GRs said:


> I got this idea from seeing a great picture of Steve with Skyler, so I decided to see if anyone wants to post pictures of themselves with their Goldens.
> 
> As much as I hate my picture being taken, I'll start this off.
> 
> The first picture is of me and Liam.
> 
> The second picture is of me and Lyndi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok now lets see some pictures of you with your Goldens ....*


----------



## sevans

Our 10 month old goof. He literally stays like this as though somehow this is “normal.” (In the middle of a tail wag- just noticed that it loos like half of his tail is gone! It’s not  )


----------



## 3goldens2keep

Pretty normal position for Golden's...most all of mine have used that position at various times. Usually, during play and sometimes for attention...


----------



## sevans

3goldens2keep said:


> Pretty normal position for Golden's...most all of mine have used that position at various times. Usually, during play and sometimes for attention...


Such big goofs!


----------



## Boondox

13 year old Kazoo surveying our lower field. Now and then he woofs a warning to deer


----------



## Zerpersande

My boy, Clooney, is a HARD chewer. I wanted to take a video of his chewing habit to determine if I should use a softer chew bone. He was really going at his Nylabone but when I pressed the record button on my iPad the beep caused this. First one, then the other. I sent the video to my daughter and she said at first she thought I had sent a pic bc at the beep he just froze. Anybody else on here remember ‘Whatchu’ talkin’ ‘bout, Willis’? (Sorry, apparently videos aren’t accepted here?)


----------



## Boondox

There’s a cat outside, Dad. I want it!


----------



## Boondox

Glenlivet and me heading home to Vermont this summer after a 6000 mile loop to the Ozarks of Missouri and Arkansas. He now has 33,000 miles under his collar and is a four time Long Distance Sidecar Dog award winner


----------



## bitsybama

Every month my husband takes a photo of Bitsy sitting in my lap, even though she barely fits anymore! I love my smart, sweet girl. ♥


----------



## NickHdoglover

Champagne at 4 hours (she's in the middle)








and 9 weeks:


















And at 12 years old:


----------



## bitsybama

Champagne is a great name! We thought about “Bubbles” because we love to drink Champagne but landed on Bitsy.


----------



## NickHdoglover

Thanks. She was, like the wine, the _very_ best.

With her new little friend Cider (Cider was a mixed breed, hence the name):


















This is a test: Which is the top dog?!










Politely waiting for treats:










Good times:


----------



## NickHdoglover

bitsybama said:


> Champagne is a great name! We thought about “Bubbles” because we love to drink Champagne but landed on Bitsy.


P.S. Love your photo!


----------



## NickHdoglover

Boondox said:


> View attachment 897815
> 
> Glenlivet and me heading home to Vermont this summer after a 6000 mile loop to the Ozarks of Missouri and Arkansas. He now has 33,000 miles under his collar and is a four time Long Distance Sidecar Dog award winner


Thought you might be interested in this. I saw that you did a trip around the Great Lakes on TravelswithBarley.com, (link taken from the back of you sidecar in the photo), It's Champagne at 4 months at Agawa Bay, Lake Superior Provincial Park. What a great time we had, just a gorgeous place.


----------



## Mister F

Out for a hike today!








No you’re not seeing double. Twins.


----------



## Ivyacres

These are great, hope more members share photos like these!


----------



## SRW

I cannot post on this thread. If I do, all the ladies here will be using the picture for their screensavers. Husbands and boyfriends will get jealous. The moderators will face a deluge of complaints.......


----------



## chelseah

I asked the photographer to get a picture of me with Hallie when she did our family photos this year.


----------



## SRW

chelseah said:


> I asked the photographer to get a picture of me with Hallie when she did our family photos this year.


Two pretty girls.


----------



## Sankari

SRW said:


> I cannot post on this thread. If I do, all the ladies here will be using the picture for their screensavers. Husbands and boyfriends will get jealous. The moderators will face a deluge of complaints.......



The ladies here might have to Photoshop your lab, Lily, out and insert a show golden in place beside Jake.. then ask for your autograph.... You never know 🤷🏽‍♀️🤣🤣


----------

